# Prostitution in the US.



## silver_foxfang (May 21, 2015)

should prostitution be legal? Wouldn't it make for a safer environment for all party's involved? ts going to take place no matter what so why not take it out of the dark alleyways?


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

No, it should not be legal and the cops should do more to crack down on this dangerous practice. Forget the darkies, you need to focus on these transient hooker giving free BJs behind Target. Look I get it, you need money to get high, but why risk your life with a compete stranger? Why expose your body to deadly STDs or AIDs? What does legalizing prostitution tell our young girls? That its okay to be a complete whore and have zero self-respect for yourself? I won't even delve into sex slavery and even child sex slavery because I bet you anything we will see a dramatic increase in both if we legalize it.


----------



## Kosdu (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, it should not be legal and the cops should do more to crack down on this dangerous practice. Forget the darkies, you need to focus on these transient hooker giving free BJs behind Target. Look I get it, you need money to get high, but why risk your life with a compete stranger? Why expose your body to deadly STDs or AIDs? What does legalizing prostitution tell our young girls? That its okay to be a complete whore and have zero self-respect for yourself? I won't even delve into sex slavery and even child sex slavery because I bet you anything we will see a dramatic increase in both if we legalize it.



You are making progress towards having an open mind..... But you are far from it.


If prostitution could be done in a regulated and highly pro-worker enviroment such as in some countries, it'd sure help reduce the kind of terrible prostitution and unsafe working conditions we have here.

I mean, other countries have done it, and right, and it's really not a bad solution.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

I think New Zealand has the right idea regarding prostitution. It's my body. If I want to give someone a blowjob for money, then let me. This is just another example of religion shoving its nose where it doesn't have any business being.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2015)

legal prostituition comes with countless positives and negatives alike

I think it could do well if it were well-regulated


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Hell, there's nothing illegal about having random one night stands.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Prostitustion is legal in Nevada. It is well regulated disease free. Keeps both the men and women safe. 


Lol Sylox. Will there ever be a topic that comes up where you will display an open and thoughtful mind? Or must you continually regurgitate what your conservative,  right-wing fathers told you without a second thought or a mind to the bigger world around you?

And you say you want to be senator. Tsk. You're precisely the of-date cogs that have refused to let society advance itself for the better for the sake of misguided, outdated morals.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> You are making progress towards having an open mind..... But you are far from it.
> 
> 
> If prostitution could be done in a regulated and highly pro-worker enviroment such as in some countries, it'd sure help reduce the kind of terrible prostitution and unsafe working conditions we have here.
> ...



You just spoke two phrases that don't fly in the US: Regulation and Pro-worker. You think hookers should have the right to form a union? I don't have anything wrong with unions, but why are we letting the bottom rung of society unionize? BTW, this isn't a religious argument, it's based on morality and how society treats women. Prostitution is immoral and encourages men to cheat on their spouse.



RedSavage said:


> Lol Sylox. Will there ever be a topic that comes up where you will display an open and thoughtful mind? Or must you continually regurgitate what your conservative, right-wing fathers told you without a second thought or a mind to the bigger world around you?



Probably



RedSavage said:


> And you say you want to be senator. Tsk. You're precisely the of-date cogs that have refused to let society advance itself for the better for the sake of misguided, outdated morals.



Some of us don't want the U.S. to become a nation full of sex-crazed people. Some of us want to eliminate pimps and that freaky transient hooker I see next to the liquor store. It's that out of date or is it simply ensuring the U.S. becomes a nation that is not comfortable with being naked and openly talking about sex.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Prostitution is immoral and encourages men to cheat on their spouse.


Of all the moral arguments you could have chosen, this may have been the worst available. I'm not even going to bother explaining why it's ridiculous.


----------



## Distorted (May 21, 2015)

I mean, you could pay for it I guess. Or you could just court someone for free. Then again, either way I suppose you'll be paying for it. I don't know. I wanna say it should be illegal, but only because I want to see politicians get in trouble.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You just spoke two phrases that don't fly in the US: Regulation and Pro-worker. You think hookers should have the right to form a union? I don't have anything wrong with unions, but why are we letting the bottom rung of society unionize? BTW, this isn't a religious argument, it's based on morality and how society treats women. Prostitution is immoral and encourages men to cheat on their spouse.



First off, youre being downright disrespectful to sex-workers who do exist. It's sickening. Be silent. 
Second, allowing woman to control their bodies as they wish is their right. A hogher moral objective. Including being able to be a sex worker. 
Third, this claim that it would completely render a man useless of self control is sexist towards men. 

Lastly, those morals were religiously founded. Look up your history. Sex workers were well respected and regarded in the west until religion moved in.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Yeah I know the history...Jesus Christ I'm not a fucking retard! For the safety of this country, we must outlaw the oldest profession in the world. Prostitution isn't just women sleeping with men, it's men controlling the women and sometimes beating them. It's how drug deals and other unsavory stuff go down behind the scenes. Sure my comment was a tad bit disrespectful, but why should we allow people who WILLFULLY break the law, the chance to unionize AND why should my tax dollars go towards funding more government oversight?


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Respected is a bit too strong of word. Anyway selling sex has grievous consequences for the seller, and it has numerous effects on society on many levels. I for one would have it handled on a local level.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Stop it. 

Listen. 

Now. 

When you legalize and regulate a previously illegal industry, It becomes safer. No drug deals. No beatings. No violence. 100 percent consensual.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> why should we allow people who WILLFULLY break the law, the chance to unionize AND why should my tax dollars go towards funding more government oversight?



You know anal sex used to be illegal, right? As were interracial marriages. Your reasoning applied fairly would have us at least stuck in the 1800s, probably worse.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Stop it.
> 
> Listen.
> 
> ...



Still too strong of words.


Saiko said:


> You know anal sex used to be illegal, right? As were interracial marriages. Your reasoning applied fairly would have us at least stuck in the 1800s, probably worse.



That isn't what sodomy means.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> it's men controlling the women and sometimes beating them.



Prostitution goes both ways. And places that legalise sex work often like to do it in a brick-n-mortar business i.e. a brothel. They have zero tolerance for these things. Illegal prostitution however has endless amounts of problems with abusive pimps and customers alike.



> It's how drug deals and other unsavory stuff go down behind the scenes.



I don't see how drug deals are related

If anything really bothers me about legal sex work, its businesses trying to use sex work as an extra "on the side" part of the ordinary business (like a hotel or bar), which creates a bias for good-looking employees for mundane jobs, and leads to women and men being pressured in various ways to get into the sex work side of that business.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Prostitution isn't just women sleeping with men, it's men controlling the women and sometimes beating them.


You're assuming all prostitutes are straight women. Not true. Prostitutes can be any gender and have clientele of any gender.

And we know that some men beat women already. Again, this happens with every permutation of genders. What do you think most gang violence is?


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That isn't what sodomy means.



It's included in sodomy, and you're splitting hairs. The point is that Sylox is so brainwashed that he's using arguments that would have huge populations of people demonstrably fucked, himself included.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Stop it.
> 
> Listen.
> 
> ...



Okay, that's actually true...but, isn't it better to leave it illegal and jail them long term? That will add as a deterrence to those wanting to commit prostitution




Saiko said:


> You know anal sex used to be illegal, right? As were interracial marriages. Your reasoning applied fairly would have us at least stuck in the 1800s, probably worse.



Yes and for good reason...in regards to sodomy. Anti-Miscegenation laws were downright crazy.


EDIT: I'm not brainwashed, you just don't like my opinion.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> It's included in sodomy, and you're splitting hairs. The point is that Sylox is so brainwashed that he's using arguments that would have huge populations of people demonstrably fucked, himself included.



That the word sodomy has been misinterpreted by laymen is the sole reason that bestiality is legal in so much of the US, and the reason that raping a male doesn't have a legal definition.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Okay, that's actually true...but, its better to leave it illegal and jail them long term. That will add as a deterrence to those wanting to commit prostitution


The whole point of the thread is asking whether it should even be deterred to begin with!






Sylox said:


> Yes and for good reason...in regards to sodomy.


For what good reason could it have possibly been illegal in 2003?



Sylox said:


> EDIT: I'm not brainwashed, you just don't like my opinion.


I don't "just" dislike your opinion. Your reasoning is so bad and offensive that I cannot fathom your having formulated it independently.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

It should be completely legalized, and I'm going to use Sylox's post to explain why:



Sylox said:


> No, it should not be legal and the cops should do more to crack down on this dangerous practice.


If you make prostutition illegal to "crack down" on it, all you're doing is throwing poor people in jail for doing what they want with their bodies. You say prostitution is dangerous.. why? Why is it dangerous? That's simple, because of pimps/johns. If prostitution is illegal and you're being beaten up by a john or your pimp, you *can't* get any help, because your choices are to either get the shit kicked out of you and be used as a sex slave, or be thrown in jail and fined. What are you going to do? You're going to continue being a prostitute while looking for an escape.
If prostitution is legalized, prostitutes now have a way to get help. If they're experiencing abuse, they can go to the police and report it. This isn't possible while it's illegal.



Sylox said:


> you need to focus on these transient hooker giving free BJs behind Target.


I think you're missing the purpose behind prostutition.



Sylox said:


> Look I get it, you need money to get high, but why risk your life with a compete stranger?


Couple things wrong with this.
Not everyone who is a prostitute does it to get drug money. While this is a huge motivator, that's not the sole reason people do it. Sometimes people will do it to get money for food, for housing, or even just because they want to. Whether or not someone "risks their life with a complete stranger" isn't something that should concern you anyways.



Sylox said:


> Why expose your body to deadly STDs or AIDs?


Most prostitutes require protection. Aside from that, it's nobody's business what they expose themselves to.



Sylox said:


> What does legalizing prostitution tell our young girls? That its okay to be a complete whore and have zero self-respect for yourself?


I don't know what it's like where you live, Sylox, but where I live, prostitution is seen as bottom-of-the-barrel disgusting and something that nobody aspires to. Maybe it's different in Maryland, I don't know, but this view generally carries across to.. pretty much anywhere on Earth.
Someone having sex with multiple people of their own choosing is not having a lack of self-respect because what constitutes self-respect is entirely subjective. I find nothing wrong with having sex with a lot of people, some people think it's immoral to have sex before marriage, etc etc. Nobody is right in this case because it's based on personal opinion. Degrading people who have sex for money or have multiple partners just pushes them further away from getting help or leaving the prostitution scene.



Sylox said:


> I won't even delve into sex slavery and even child sex slavery because I bet you anything we will see a dramatic increase in both if we legalize it.


Absolutely not. If prostitution is legalized, it would mean you could go in and get licenses. Child prostitution is still illegal and always will be, but if prostitution is made legal, _prostitutes on the street who see underage kids being pimped out could report it to the police._


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That the word sodomy has been misinterpreted by laymen is the sole reason that bestiality is legal in so much of the US, and the reason that raping a male doesn't have a legal definition.



Well then they should stop being dumbasses and use the verbose legal jargon that exists for a fucking reason. Laws are no place for ambiguity.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> The whole point of the thread is asking whether it should even be deterred to begin with!



Ohh, well then jail the bastards and be done with them. They aren't contributing to society anyway, so if you give them lengthy sentences, people will realize that they shouldn't engage in Prostitution.




Saiko said:


> For what good reason could it have possibly been illegal in 2003?



Uhh because anal sex is nasty and unsafe. We already talked about this, so lets stop while we're ahead.




Saiko said:


> I don't "just" dislike your opinion. Your reasoning is so bad and offensive that I cannot fathom your having formulated them independently.



Your right. This is what I was taught and what I learned in church and I see it as the best way possible for America to not become a haven for sex and other unsavory things.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Your right. This is what I was taught and what I learned in church and I see it as the best way possible for America to not become a haven for sex and other unsavory things.



Sylox, I think there are some issues you need to work through with yourself before you go and try to police the lives of others through laws.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Uhh because anal sex is nasty and unsafe. We already talked about this, so lets stop while we're ahead.


"Nasty" â‰  "should be illegal". You're using subjective reasoning to argue that something should be illegal, and that's not a way to win an argument. I would convince nobody if I argued that prostitution should be legalized simply because I thought there was no problem with it. I would have to demonstrate either how it isn't a problem or how it can be made not a problem.

You also have not demonstrated why anal sex is unsafe per se. The argument that it could potentially spread STDs applies to coitus as well, and the same prevention strategies apply.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=274903

Even prostitutes find the laws unconstitutional, and the province agrees.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If you make prostutition illegal to "crack down" on it, all you're doing is throwing poor people in jail for doing what they want with their bodies. You say prostitution is dangerous.. why? Why is it dangerous? That's simple, because of pimps/johns. If prostitution is illegal and you're being beaten up by a john or your pimp, you *can't* get any help, because your choices are to either get the shit kicked out of you and be used as a sex slave, or be thrown in jail and fined



Well you know what she shouldn't have prostituted in the first place. Maybe she needs to end up in jail so she can get her head on striaght. I don't have sympathy for these women or men who do this immoral act. 




Volkodav said:


> I think you're missing the purpose behind prostutition.



Not really. It's to have cheap sex with another woman who is likely to have a disease down there. 




Volkodav said:


> Couple things wrong with this.
> Not everyone who is a prostitute does it to get drug money. While this is a huge motivator, that's not the sole reason people do it. Sometimes people will do it to get money for food, for housing, or even just because they want to. Whether or not someone "risks their life with a complete stranger" isn't something that should concern you anyways.



It should concern me because their actions are affecting me. They drive the property values down and bring in crime from the inner cities, which in turn makes my hood dangerous. Okay, so the drugs thing is overblown and stupid, but I have a right to care.



Volkodav said:


> Most prostitutes require protection. Aside from that, it's nobody's business what they expose themselves to.
> 
> 
> I don't know what it's like where you live, Sylox, but where I live, prostitution is seen as bottom-of-the-barrel disgusting and something that nobody aspires to. Maybe it's different in Maryland, I don't know, but this view generally carries across to.. pretty much anywhere on Earth.



It's looked down here in Maryland, but if you allow it to continue, you are giving an OPTION to women. These girls need to be in school or working in an office building, not sucking a man dry for gods sake. I'm sure Feminists will agree with me that legalizing prostitution will further diminish the role of women in society and degrade them even more.



Volkodav said:


> Someone having sex with multiple people of their own choosing is not having a lack of self-respect because what constitutes self-respect is entirely subjective. I find nothing wrong with having sex with a lot of people, some people think it's immoral to have sex before marriage, etc etc. Nobody is right in this case because it's based on personal opinion. Degrading people who have sex for money or have multiple partners just pushes them further away from getting help or leaving the prostitution scene.


 
I just think having mulitple partners, socializing with hookers are immoral and represent a lack of self-respect and self-control. If you cared, you wouldn't be attending a swingers club or having sex w/ multiple partners. You'd be at home with your SO enjoying their company and not tempted by women dressed in outfits to take your rent money.




Volkodav said:


> Absolutely not. If prostitution is legalized, it would mean you could go in and get licenses. Child prostitution is still illegal and always will be, but if prostitution is made legal, _prostitutes on the street who see underage kids being pimped out could report it to the police._



Hmm...okay, this part about children sounds nice.



StrangerCoug said:


> "Nasty" â‰  "should be illegal". You're using subjective reasoning to argue that something should be illegal, and that's not a way to win an argument. I would convince nobody if I argued that prostitution should be legalized simply because I thought there was no problem with it. I would have to demonstrate either how it isn't a problem or how it can be made not a problem.
> 
> You also have not demonstrated why anal sex is unsafe per se. The argument that it could potentially spread STDs applies to coitus as well, and the same prevention strategies apply.



It's how I was raised and what I believe in. I'm not an animal so I don't need to fuck in the butt or do a girl from behind in her vagina. I could do the research, but I rather not rehash old shit.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 21, 2015)

My only concern with legalized prostitution would be the spread of STIs. If it was just brothels that were allowed and was kept to a safety standard would be OK... but legalized street walking/online prostitution just seems like would end up being completely unregulated n lead to a higher incidence of infection from unsafe sex.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's how I was raised and what I believe in. I'm not an animal so I don't need to fuck in the butt or do a girl from behind in her vagina. I could do the research, but I rather not rehash old shit.


No one said you had to stick your penis in anybody's butt. If that's not how you swing, that's not how you swing, and I can accept that. You can also be a religious person without being a religious fanatic, and I suspect you're the latter.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

I'm a fucking Atheist Coug...


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Also fine. Still doesn't win you anything.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well you know what she shouldn't have prostituted in the first place. Maybe she needs to end up in jail so she can get her head on striaght. I don't have sympathy for these women or men who do this immoral act.


What you think she should or shouldn't have done is irrelevant. Like I said, there are numerous reasons why people get involved in prostitution and the desire to do it because they think it's glamorous or something is *not* one of them. (For the most part)
Do you have anything against porn stars? How about casual webcam pornstars? Do these people get your ire as well for doing what they want with their bodies?



Sylox said:


> Not really. It's to have cheap sex with another woman who is likely to have a disease down there.


What's it matter to you if she has something or doesn't have something? I assume you've never had sex with a prostitute, that's fine and dandy but look at you, you're making your own choice here. Nobody is forcing you to have sex with a prostitute. People who have sex with prostitutes do it knowing that they might catch something, and most of them use protection when doing so.



Sylox said:


> It should concern me because their actions are affecting me. They drive the property values down and bring in crime from the inner cities, which in turn makes my hood dangerous. Okay, so the drugs thing is overblown and stupid, but I have a right to care.


To be quite honest, if prostitutes are hanging around your area it's likely because it's an impoverished area to begin with. That's where prostitutes live and that's where they work. You've stated before that you've never had cops do random drive-bys in your neighbourhood and never saw anyone get arrested in your neighbourhood, are you really being honest here?
I could name the locations in my city that are impoverished and there will always be prostitutes and cops in that area.



Sylox said:


> It's looked down here in Maryland, but if you allow it to continue, you are giving an OPTION to women. These girls need to be in school or working in an office building, not sucking a man dry for gods sake. I'm sure Feminists will agree with me that legalizing prostitution will further diminish the role of women in society and degrade them even more.


Women(and men) don't choose to be prostitutes because they want to. Like I said, for the most part it's out of a need for food or housing. What you think these people should be doing with their lives is irrelevant, and if you knew what you were talking about regarding prostitutes (and strippers, and porn stars, webcam porn stars, etc) you'd know that many of these people are doing it so they can feed their kids, and sometimes are actually making a lot of money to get through college!!






By the way, feminists are largely divided on the issue of prostitution. While many of the anti-sex feminists have issues with it, other feminists believe that sex work should be legalized and regulated to provide safe methods of work for women.



Sylox said:


> I just think having mulitple partners, socializing with hookers are immoral and represent a lack of self-respect and self-control. If you cared, you wouldn't be attending a swingers club or having sex w/ multiple partners. You'd be at home with your SO enjoying their company and not tempted by women dressed in outfits to take your rent money.


What you think people should be doing is again, irrelevant. I don't think you should be judging the life choices of other people that hurt nobody. I don't think you should be attending church. I think you should be doing shit that I like, like going hunting and trapping. You don't need to be doing such degrading things like going to a church, Sylox! They should make church-going illegal!


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> Also fine. Still doesn't win you anything.



Well it means I'm not a fanatic as you claim. I'm just a person concerned about where America is headed morality wise. Women walk around with barely any clothes on, Guys wear pink and Ugg Boots, children are bombarded with sex at a young age...it's crazy man. I'm just scared of what would happen if we legalize Prostitution. I have this fear that we will end up in a worse off place if we allow people to have sex with hookers.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

People have sex with hookers regardless of whether or not it's legal, just saying.
I suggest you cruise through Craigslist personals every once in a while, too.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well it means I'm not a fanatic as you claim.


I'm wrong some of the time and I'm aware of that.



Sylox said:


> I'm just a person concerned about where America is headed morality wise. Women walk around with barely any clothes on, Guys wear pink and Ugg Boots, children are bombarded with sex at a young age...it's crazy man. I'm just scared of what would happen if we legalize Prostitution. I have this fear that we will end up in a worse off place if we allow people to have sex with hookers.


Is America, in its current state, morally perfect? No. Will it ever be? In my opinion, no. Could we do something about what we expose our children do? Yes. In fact, I believe there's a lot we could do. I'm not convinced that exposing children to prostitution will necessarily make prostitution OK in their eyes, though.

I'm going to give you a nickel's worth of free advice, Sylox: Take an ethics class. No, I am not telling you this to try to force a certain set of beliefs down your throat. But I do believe it will make you a better debater.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Well then they should stop being dumbasses and use the verbose legal jargon that exists for a fucking reason. Laws are no place for ambiguity.



That presents a dangerous situation though. Courts need leeway because no two cases are identical. That's why the doctrine of stare decisis is so prone to corruption and why mass trials are illegal except for petty cases (they are a farce in every case and should be abolished.) In that time the legal definition was fine and a jury would have been involved.

Anal sex itself has never been banned by the government, although it has by churches from time to time. It's only illegal if it wasn't consentual, in which case someone has to file charges. If it was a woman you'd say she was raped, or a man he was sodomized. It was changed after a lobby during the civil rights era because that's esoteric stuff and anal sex is cool. I'm just pointing this out because the situation wasn't what was being described, and it shouldn't have been used as an insult.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Mmmm Sylox, you have a lot of good M4M personals on Craigslist right in your area.
It's a shame, keeping prostitution illegal sure does cut down on the amount of NSA ads doesn't it--oh wait no it doesn't lmfao


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do you have anything against porn stars? How about casual webcam pornstars? Do these people get your ire as well for doing what they want with their bodies?



Ohh God no. They get paid for that shit, it's legal AND it's not harming anyone.




Volkodav said:


> To be quite honest, if prostitutes are hanging around your area it's likely because it's an impoverished area to begin with. That's where prostitutes live and that's where they work. You've stated before that you've never had cops do random drive-bys in your neighbourhood and never saw anyone get arrested in your neighbourhood, are you really being honest here?
> I could name the locations in my city that are impoverished and there will always be prostitutes and cops in that area.



I live out in the fucking country where the biggest crime committed is stealing things from people's lawns. I only assume that chick at the liquor store is a prostitute cuz she dresses like one. 




Volkodav said:


> Women(and men) don't choose to be prostitutes because they want to. Like I said, for the most part it's out of a need for food or housing. What you think these people should be doing with their lives is irrelevant, and if you knew what you were talking about regarding prostitutes (and strippers, and porn stars, webcam porn stars, etc) you'd know that many of these people are doing it so they can feed their kids, and sometimes are actually making a lot of money to get through college!!



By the way, feminists are largely divided on the issue of prostitution. While many of the anti-sex feminists have issues with it, other feminists believe that sex work should be legalized and regulated to provide safe methods of work for women.

They should've gone to college or got a GED if they want to take care of their kids, have food and/or want a shelter over their head. You want to pay for college? Take out a loan or get a job at your local restaurant; there is no reason why you should have to subject yourself to prostitution. Women don't need to denigrate themselves like this and neither do male prostitutes, and when I see Feminists split, I'm a bit concerned.



Volkodav said:


> Mmmm Sylox, you have a lot of good M4M personals on Craigslist right in your area.
> It's a shame, keeping prostitution illegal sure does cut down on the amount of NSA ads doesn't it--oh wait no it doesn't lmfao



That's disgusting. Craigslist makes it easy for sex with strangers...smh.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

I'm okay with prostitution as a regulated industry. If a consenting adult who is in control of their life wants to make my money by having sex, I don't see why we shouldn't let them. Literally the only difference between prostitution and porn is that one is filmed. That being said, prostitution does need to be regulated. Mandatory protection, protocols in the case of accidental pregnancy or STD infection, etc. need to be addressed. Also, there need to be crackdowns on sex slavery and child prostitution, those are _not _okay.

Also, for some interviews with some prostitutes, both legal and illegal, you might want to read this, this, and this.

And if you want a look at what actual sex slavery is like, read this one. (WARNING: contains child sexual abuse, rape, etc. Viewer discretion is advised).


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Mmmm Sylox, you have a lot of good M4M personals on Craigslist right in your area.
> It's a shame, keeping prostitution illegal sure does cut down on the amount of NSA ads doesn't it--oh wait no it doesn't lmfao



You will die a horrible death. Don't you watch Dateline?


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh God no. They get paid for that shit, it's legal AND it's not harming anyone.


So do prostitutes and it won't hurt anyone either if it's made legal, lmao.



Sylox said:


> I live out in the fucking country where the biggest crime committed is stealing things from people's lawns. I only assume that chick at the liquor store is a prostitute cuz she dresses like one.


This is really ignorant and incorrect.




Sylox said:


> They should've gone to college or got a GED if they want to take care of their kids, have food and/or want a shelter over their head. You want to pay for college? Take out a loan or get a job at your local restaurant; there is no reason why you should have to subject yourself to prostitution. Women don't need to denigrate themselves like this and neither do male prostitutes, and when I see Feminists split, I'm a bit concerned.


You talk a lot for someone who has the means of getting to college but refuses to take the jump.

You're a talker
Talkers make me thirsty
I think I'll take two chickens








jtrekkie said:


> You will die a horrible death. Don't you watch Dateline?


You're not my dad, you don't control my body anymore
I'm a free bitch


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> So do prostitutes and it won't hurt anyone either if it's made legal, lmao.



But it's ILLEGAL and people get HURT; big difference. Porn is "fake" and shot in a controlled environment and regulated by laws to ensure the safety of everyone.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But it's ILLEGAL and people get HURT; big difference. Porn is "fake" and shot in a controlled environment and regulated by laws to ensure the safety of everyone.



So make it legal and people won't get hurt.
Make it regulated by laws to ensure the safety of everyone.
That's... what we're arguing for.

|:


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> So make it legal and people won't get hurt.
> Make it regulated by laws to ensure the safety of everyone.
> That's... what we're arguing for.
> 
> |:



I don't want to change the current setup; it works fine the way it is. Prostitution is a crime, its immoral and should be illegal for the safety of others.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

The aforementioned dangers are proof that it doesn't work fine.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't want to change the current setup; it works fine the way it is. Prostitution is a crime, its immoral and should be illegal for the safety of others.



I'm still not following this logic. How is prostitution harmful to others, exactly?


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't want to change the current setup; it works fine the way it is. Prostitution is a crime, its immoral and should be illegal for the safety of others.



I tried to walk you through your logic but it just didn't work so I give up, lol.

P.S "It's immoral" is not something that has any place in a debate. It's just a Jesus-upped way of saying "I don't like it" and crossing your arms.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I only assume that chick at the liquor store is a prostitute cuz she dresses like one.


Just how misogynist are you, Sylox?



Sylox said:


> They should've gone to college or got a GED if they want to take care of their kids, have food and/or want a shelter over their head.


Who said they had no college education/GED?



Sylox said:


> You want to pay for college? Take out a loan or get a job at your local restaurant; there is no reason why you should have to subject yourself to prostitution.


Loans have to be paid back somehow, Sylox. Not everyone with a college degree gets a career right awayâ€”market conditions can sometimes prevent that. Additionally, minimum wage won't hire just anyone.



Sylox said:


> when I see Feminists split, I'm a bit concerned.


No two feminists think exactly alike, so there will always be some sort of split in that movement.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

I explained how prostitution is harmful to others and I'll keep using "Immoral" as much as I want because it's the damn truth about Prostitution and most things dealing with sex in this country.



StrangerCoug said:


> Just how misogynist are you, Sylox



I don't have a hatred towards women at all. However, I'm simply calling a spade of spade and being prejudiced. Next time don't dress like a hooker and I won't call you one.




StrangerCoug said:


> Who said they had no college education/GED?



No person with a degree is going to be a prostitute, it's never going to happen. The people who become prostitutes are those who couldn't make it in school and decided to waste their life doing drugs.




StrangerCoug said:


> Loans have to be paid back somehow, Sylox. Not everyone with a college degree gets a career right awayâ€”market conditions can sometimes prevent that. Additionally, minimum wage won't hire just anyone.



I'm well aware of that because I'm living that exact nightmare; no jobs in my field so I have to get by with a job at Target.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

The desire to have sex before marriage is also "immoral", but you don't see me judging you.
So is the sexual attraction to men, but again.. I aint in any place to judge you.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'll keep using "Immoral" as much as I want because it's the damn truth about Prostitution and most things dealing with sex in this country.


I guess every last person in America with kids is immoral, then...


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I explained how prostitution is harmful to others and I'll keep using "Immoral" as much as I want because it's the damn truth about Prostitution and most things dealing with sex in this country.



Morality is subjective. You think prostitution is immoral, I don't. You can't base a decision like that on morality.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The people who become prostitutes are those who couldn't make it in school and decided to waste their life doing drugs.



I want the sweet release of death


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Don't twist my words to boost your argument. Sex makes me uncomfortable and the idea of a society that is open about sex really scares me. Prostitution is another one of those things, along w/ the hyper sexualized society that freaks me out. It makes me want to dig up that social conservative part of me and dig my heels into the ground.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Don't twist my words to boost your argument. Sex makes me uncomfortable and the idea of a society that is open about sex really scares too me. Prostitution is another one of those things, along w/ the hyper sexualized society that freaks me out.



A lot of things make me uncomfortable, but that doesn't mean they're bad. Our society repressed everything sexual for a long time and that fucked a lot of things up.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Don't twist my words to boost your argument. Sex makes me uncomfortable and the idea of a society that is open about sex really scares too me. Prostitution is another one of those things, along w/ the hyper sexualized society that freaks me out.



Do you want to know what makes me uncomfortable?
- Your internalized homophobia that is so strong that you feel the desire to make laws that limit my freedom as a homosexual.
- Your misogyny towards sex workers and basically any woman that wants to do what she wants with her body.
- Your "immoral", religion-rooted arguments that you use to try and push for limits on the personal freedom of others.
- Your lack of understanding for sex workers and desire to make doing what they want with their bodies illegal.

Now what if I were to try and push for laws to stop people like you from doing this and that, purely on the grounds of "it makes me uncomfortable and I don't like it"?


----------



## Luki (May 21, 2015)

Prostitution does not equal drugs. There are plenty of reasons people do it, it is not limited to one.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do you want to know what makes me uncomfortable?
> - Your internalized homophobia that is so strong that you feel the desire to make laws that limit my freedom as a homosexual.
> - Your misogyny towards sex workers and basically any woman that wants to do what she wants with her body.
> - Your "immoral", religion-rooted arguments that you use to try and push for limits on the personal freedom of others.
> ...



I don't have any internalized homophobia, nor am I a misogynist. Had that been a guy, I would've said the same thing; next time don't dress like a prostitute/hooker/whore or w/e stereotype and you won't be labeled as such.

If you did that, I'd raise hell b/c you'd be infringing on my rights.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't have any internalized homophobia, nor am I a misogynist. Had that been a guy, I would've said the same thing; next time don't dress like a prostitute/hooker/whore or w/e stereotype and you won't be labeled as such.
> 
> If you did that, I'd raise hell b/c you'd be infringing on my rights.



If you don't understand the hypocrisy here then I officially give up on life and I'm going to drink myself to death


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't have any internalized homophobia, nor am I a misogynist. Had that been a guy, I would've said the same thing; next time don't dress like a prostitute/hooker/whore or w/e stereotype and you won't be labeled as such.
> 
> If you did that, I'd raise hell b/c you'd be infringing on my rights.



I don't see why we should assume anything about people based on the way they dress. I look like I'm either a hobo or colorblind 90% of the time. And why is it not okay for Volk to infringe on your rights, but okay for you to infringe on the prostitute's?


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

I mean...okay, it's not okay for me to infringe upon her right, but what she's doing is illegal.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Because people like you infringed upon her rights and made what she does illegal based on morality.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

ITT: Sylox's complete disrespect and hypocritical views towards sex workers and complete lack of comprehension of how laws are not equal to morals.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

Two wrongs don't make a right.



RedSavage said:


> ITT: Sylox's complete disrespect and hypocritical views towards sex workers and complete lack of comprehension of how laws are not equal to morals.



I'm not disrespecting them, they're just not at the top of the food chain and don't contribute that much to society other than sex. Sorry my non-PC writings offended you. I already know that laws don't equal morals; I'm not stupid, okay?


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.



It's official. You have no idea what you're even saying anymore. You're a robot programmed by conservative propoganda and blind social privledge.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's official. You have no idea what you're even saying anymore. You're a robot programmed by conservative propoganda and blind social privledge.



Everybody's got an opinion...


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Opinions are opinions, and those opinions should not infringe upon the rights of others.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

What have you contributed to society Sylox? 

I move milk for the entirety of the south west. What have you done except take and use your privledge given to you by your parents while judging those less fortunate than you?


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Morality is subjective.


Not everybody believes that. Some people think morality is objective, and some people think morality does not exist.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> What have you contributed to society Sylox?



I don't know.




RedSavage said:


> What have you done except take and use your privledge given to you by your parents while judging those less fortunate than you?



I don't have any privilege so I don't know why you're tossing that card out and I don't judge people less fortunate than me.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Should I get my boy Jigsaw to hit us up with some 'tests'? He got some new attractions.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were born into a family that makes more money than many in these times. That's a privilege right there.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I don't have any privileged so I don't know why you're tossing that card out and I don't judge people less fortunate than me.



You just judged sex workers for "not contributing to society" and called them "bottom of the rung". That's a subjective statement. You. Judge. People. Under. You. 

And aren't you in graduate school, living with your parents, trading stocks for spare cash along with that job you just got for the first time? You're privledged and you dont even see it.

You contribute nothing and then call others bottom rung for not contributing. 
Judgmental, privledged, and oblivious to your own hypocrisy.

I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox.. you do
You're doing so in this thread right now. You called someone a whore because "she looked like one", you shit on prostitutes who are trying to make a living because "you should have gone to college", you find it immoral for a woman or a man to have sex for money for any reason (except porn, oddly enough). You want prostitution made illegal because "it brings down property value" and you judge people based on what they wear.
You've never seen someone arrested in your neighbourhood and I bet you've never even seen a prostitute before. Hell, I bet you've never seen a homeless person before.
You have your life laid out ahead of you for free and you sit there and judge people for not having the privileges that you do.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't have any privileged so I don't know why you're tossing that card out and I don't judge people less fortunate than me.


You said that you've graduated from college yet are working retail. You're not exactly the most fortunate person in the world yourself, and you've admitted that. What prevents a prostitute from entering the same situation as you: a college degree and nothing to take advantage of it?


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

For one thing, prostitution is an extremely difficult profession to leave. They are also at special risk for physical and physical abuse. PTSD is common, and among professional prostitutes "call girls" nearly half have attempted suicide.

It's also worth noting that while prostitutes can be tested for disease, buyers cannot. And while the success rate of condoms is high when a person engages in activity often  failure will be inevitable, and there is a window of time where you can spread diseases but won't test positive.



Sylox is being condemned for saying prostitutes don't contribute to society while he works in retail? You think retail jobs don't contribute? That's absurd. Even trading stocks contributes to the economy.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You just judged sex workers for "not contributing to society" and called them "bottom of the rung". That's a subjective statement. You. Judge. People. Under. You.
> 
> And aren't you in graduate school, living with your parents, trading stocks for spare cash along with that job you just got for the first time? You're privledged and you dont even see it.



Thing is, I know live off of that job and I pay bills and will soon be looking for my own place that I have to pay for AND I have to find a job to pay for Grad School...the days of mooching are over. 

Still, it's wrong to assume that because my parents did well in life, that means I'm privileged.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Thing is, I know live off of that job and I pay bills and will soon be looking for my own place that I have to pay for AND I have to find a job to pay for Grad School...the days of mooching are over.
> 
> Still, it's wrong to assume that because my parents did well in life, that means I'm privileged.



You're financially privileged and this can't be denied.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Prostitustion is legal in Nevada. It is well regulated disease free. Keeps both the men and women safe.
> 
> 
> Lol Sylox. Will there ever be a topic that comes up where you will display an open and thoughtful mind? Or must you continually regurgitate what your conservative,  right-wing fathers told you without a second thought or a mind to the bigger world around you?
> ...



Truthfully, I think it'd be funny if he were to become one. Could you imagine the scandal? 

"I did not have sexual relations with that man in a fursuit. This is all a giant lie thought up by rich liberals to keep uppity blacks in line! >:C There really was pubic hair on my Coke!!!" 

OT: Prostitution should totes be legal/regulated and the pimps should be jailed not the hookers.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Edit

Stop bashing Sylox or make a new thread for it. On topic.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Why are you guys ganging up on Sylox? 

Why are you guys talking about privilege?

I mean, nobody here has 1 mil, let alone 500k. Every working person has to earn their keep, and that's what matters right?


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Why are you guys ganging up on Sylox?
> 
> Why are you guys talking about privilege?


We're trying to explain to him why trying to control the lives of prostitutes because it's "immoral" is wrong, and why judging someone for not being as privileged as you is wrong, but none of our words are getting through to him.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 21, 2015)

I haven't been arguing that Sylox is privileged. I've been taking for the sake of argument that he isn't. His argument is logically flawed, and I've tried to demonstrate that.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

I've never seen a prostitute, outside of tv and they're doing illegal stuff.


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> We're trying to explain to him why trying to control the lives of prostitutes because it's "immoral" is wrong, and why judging someone for not being as privileged as you is wrong, but none of our words are getting through to him.



And that's why I said I wasn't even going to bother.



Sylox said:


> I've never seen a prostitute, outside of tv and they're doing illegal stuff.



I swear to god, if you beg the question any more, Bill Gates will create a whole new foundation just for you.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> We're trying to explain to him why trying to control the lives of prostitutes because it's "immoral" is wrong, and why judging someone for not being as privileged as you is wrong, but none of our words are getting through to him.



I see a lot of personal attacks, and most of the people doing it usually contribute to the discussion. It's more than just disagreement, it's animosity.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

When Sylox said he didn't have any privilege, I pointed out that he, in fact, did. Whether or not he's privileged has no bearing on the point I've been trying to make.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> We're trying to explain to him why trying to control the lives of prostitutes because it's "immoral" is wrong, and why judging someone for not being as privileged as you is wrong, but none of our words are getting through to him.



It's immoral for the person paying for the service. The prostitute probably doesn't have much of a choice but to be to customers 'plaything' or masturbation tool. We don't want them in those places so it's best not to encourage it, ya feel me?



StrangerCoug said:


> I haven't been arguing that Sylox is privileged. I've been taking for the sake of argument that he isn't. His argument is logically flawed, and I've tried to demonstrate that.



What's really bothering me is why there's a discussion of it in the first place, but if it feels necessary to analyze him, that's your interaction, not mine.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I see a lot of personal attacks, and most of the people doing it usually contribute to the discussion. It's more than just disagreement, it's animosity.



It's not a personal attack if he's given us information on his own history and station in life that informs his opinion. Knowledge is power and he chose to relinquish a bit of his. 

Sylox's point of view is often based on misinformation and shame. And when people call him out on it, there is always a white knight or two around (who usually agree with him on other issues) ready to cry we play too hard. 

Sylox is a big boy. He doesn't need his hand held.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

I mean what do you want me to say? That I'm privileged and my views on life are flawed and ass backwards?

EDIT: Exactly, I don't need you to stick up for me.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's not a personal attack if he's given us information on his own history and station in life that informs his opinion. Knowledge is power and he chose to relinquish a bit of his.
> 
> Sylox's point of view is often based on misinformation and shame. And when people call him out on it, there is always a white knight or two around (who usually agree with him on other issues) ready to cry we play too hard.
> 
> Sylox is a big boy. He doesn't need his hand held.



It's more than calling out and it's ruining a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> It's immoral for the person paying for the service. The prostitute probably doesn't have much of a choice but to be to customers 'plaything' or masturbation tool. We don't want them in those places so it's best not to encourage it, ya feel me?



You know nothing about prostitution/sex workers/escorts.
You know nothing, Jon Sliqq.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> EDIT: Exactly, I don't need you to stick up for me.



"Save yourself"



jtrekkie said:


> It's more than calling out and it's ruining a perfectly good thread.



Point.

-Edit-


Volkodav said:


> You know nothing about prostitution/sex workers/escorts.
> You know nothing, Jon Sliqq.



That's true. I don't know. And I don't want to either.

If we could get it off the streets that would be great. Then getting their life back on track would be better. There's no amount of information that would make me change from that.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

What good comes out of legalization? Aside from the claimed, "Cops focus on the real bad guys", what good comes out of it?


----------



## jtrekkie (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You know nothing about prostitution/sex workers/escorts.
> You know nothing, Jon Sliqq.



Actually most prostitutes say they are such for economic reasons. This is one of the major reasons it is difficult to regulate.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean what do you want me to say? That I'm privileged and my views on life are flawed and ass backwards?
> 
> EDIT: Exactly, I don't need you to stick up for me.



Not judging people for their "lack of contribution" to society would be a nice start. 

Not being concerned wirh "property values" over prostitution is another good effort. (Since brothels are a single building. We are not talking about street walking) 

Not adhering to what is essentially a TV-drama view of things when it comes to the argument (seriously? Srugs and prostituion? Hookers and blow? Regulation would separate these things indefinitely.)

Not calling sex workers "bottom rung" as if it's a matter of fact. (When it is a regulated profession in some states and many countries.)

And not confusing a "sexually liberated" society an immoral one. (the US is highly prudish when it comes to sex. And yes, its because of religious fundamentalism in politics. We are dar behind in sexual education and health, and have a higher teen pregnancy rate because of it. )


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Just saying, I would totally give blow jobs and hand jobs for money if it were legal and safe. It's not something just limited to low socioeconomic class.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Also. Educate y'all selves before arguing. http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...fe-as-prostitute-nothing-like-you-expect.html

No, it's not glamorous and respected work. Not everyone is in it for the right reasons. But it's  also nothing like most people here are painting it.

But arguments like:

They'll do it for drugs. 

It's a poor person job. 

It takes advantage of them. 


Well...what fucking low-level job would these things never apply to? Take your time. Think about. The answer is nothing. All drugs are supported by some sort of job. Poor people work undesirable jobs. And companies are taking advantage of minorities and poverty stricken people to make them work long hours for little pay.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Not all prostitutes are sinful whorish women ya'll. You can have male ones too. (It's rare but they exist). 

I'm pretty cool with sex. Sex is awesome. Beautiful and an art form if you do it correctly. If you are against Prostitution because you think its too saucey or will encourage adultery (lol) or make us a fabulously hot and wet society...you ought to look around. It's already like that and prostitution ain't even legal yet. XD (Also that reasoning is based of the idea that sex is ebil and scurry) 

If you regulate prostitution you are actually doing it for the benefit of the sex workers. Laws should be in place that require their clients to be clean and wear condoms. Pimps are a superfluous element that is usually an anti-woman management/gangster system that pushes the female sex workers around. 

We shouldn't abandon sex workers because we think them lesser people (although I kinda think that they are just normal folks who have ran out of options myself).


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

I'd love to bank as a sex worker. It'd be like a stripper, in a way. But more intimate. More private. The money would be nothing to sneeze at either. 

But I cant so hey. I drive a truck. I pump green house gasses into the air so people can have ice cream, milk, and cheese. Honk honk.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'd love to bank as a sex worker. It'd be like a stripper, in a way. But more intimate. More private. The money would be nothing to sneeze at either.
> 
> But I cant so hey. I drive a truck. I pump green house gasses into the air so people can have ice cream, milk, and cheese. Honk honk.



Remember, not all your clients are going to be hunks. You'd have to go with _ANYBODY_. I watched this documentary once where a slob brought his severely mentally handicapped son in to get laid. >~> That should be regulated too. Sex workers should get to deny anyone service.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> But I cant so hey. I drive a truck. I pump green house gasses into the air so people can have ice cream, milk, and cheese. Honk honk.



I don't know why, but I'm thinking corn. Corn-hub.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Remember, not all your clients are going to be hunks. You'd have to go with _ANYBODY_. I watched this documentary once where a slob brought his severely mentally handicapped son in to get laid. >~> That should be regulated too. Sex workers should get to deny anyone service.



Yeah I realize that. It certainly needs regulation. And to choose would be nice, but I wouldnt make money that way. Basically it'd be a job. These people are here for a reason. Maybe they have trouble connecting with women/men. Maybe they have anxiety or confidence issues. Maybe they just want a goddamned conversation. You know a sex worker does more than get someone off. 

Now if i did porn....hmmm all the sexy men I want.



-Sliqq- said:


> I don't know why, but I'm thinking corn. Corn-hub.



I just googled this. Lol wut


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What good comes out of legalization? Aside from the claimed, "Cops focus on the real bad guys", what good comes out of it?


- Protection for sex workers. They can report any abuse they encounter.
- Protection for underage sex workers. Legal sex workers can report any children they see while being prostitutes.
- Access to health care without guilt and having the cops show up at your door for doing something illegal
- Laws that will require clients to use protection.
Think of a prostitute as a drug, and a pimp as the cartel. Make the drug legal and the cartels lose their stranglehold.



jtrekkie said:


> Actually most prostitutes say they are such for economic reasons. This is one of the major reasons it is difficult to regulate.


Jtrekkie... that's not what I'm disagreeing with.



-Sliqq- said:


> It's immoral for the person paying for the service. The prostitute probably doesn't have much of a choice but to be to customers 'plaything' or masturbation tool. We don't want them in those places so it's best not to encourage it, ya feel me?


Nobody "encourages" prostitution. It's been stated numerous times that most people (including prostitutes themselves) don't exactly think highly of prostitution. You and Sylox are acting like sex work is something that people aspire to do, and that's not true.
How is "it's immoral for the person paying for the service" an argument or reason to make it illegal?

If you read the links Astrium posted a while back, you'll understand that the sex worker has all the control.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nobody "encourages" prostitution. It's been stated numerous times that most people (including prostitutes themselves) don't exactly think highly of prostitution. You and Sylox are acting like sex work is something that people aspire to do, and that's not true.
> How is "it's immoral for the person paying for the service" an argument or reason to make it illegal?
> 
> If you read the links Astrium posted a while back, you'll understand that the sex worker has all the control.



I'm not saying that anyone *is*. I'm saying that we & they *shouldn't*. I don't think anyone aspires to do anything, they aspire to get a reward at the end ( Just a personal belief).


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I'm not saying that anyone *is*. I'm saying that we & they *shouldn't*. I don't think anyone aspires to do anything, they aspire to get a reward at the end ( Just a personal belief).



Making sex-work legal won't encourage prostitution.
It will just make it legal for people who have nowhere else to turn to.

Nobody will get up and say "I'm gonna quit my job at Walmart and go suck dicks in an alley"

Get a grip on this dick


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I'm not saying that anyone *is*. I'm saying that we & they *shouldn't*. I don't think anyone aspires to do anything, they aspire to get a reward at the end ( Just a personal belief).



Am I reading this correctly? You don't think anyone actually does work for the reason of enjoying the field they are in. They simply enjoy the money/payoff?


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Am I reading this correctly? You don't think anyone actually does work for the reason of enjoying the field they are in. They simply enjoy the money/payoff?



No, I think the enjoyment itself can be the reward he's referring to.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Just saying, I honestly wouldn't mind be a male prostitute. All the sex I want, a not-insignificant amount of cash for something I'd otherwise be doing for free, and a lot of legal brothels have really nice on-site living quarters. I mean, it's not really a career, but I'd say it's probably a better entry-level position (heh) than working as a Walmart greeter.


----------



## Kosdu (May 21, 2015)

Sylox, I hope you are reading this.

Immoral to you does not neccesarily harm others, and frankly pushing your beliefs on them is the same thing as the crazy shit in the middle east or the struggle for LGBT rights here in the US.

If you ever say no to something just because it's immoral, you are wrong.
You have to (do your research and) look into the impact it actually has on their lives.


In the case of prostitution, the only real dangers are tied directly to those laws, you change them and the only argument against prostitution is morality... At that point, don't do it if you don't like it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Just saying, I honestly wouldn't mind be a male prostitute. All the sex I want, a not-insignificant amount of cash for something I'd otherwise be doing for free, and a lot of legal brothels have really nice on-site living quarters. I mean, it's not really a career, but I'd say it's probably a better entry-level position (heh) than working as a Walmart greeter.



Craigslist


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 21, 2015)

Saiko said:


> No, I think the enjoyment itself can be the reward he's referring to.



Any reward. Including enjoyment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Craigslist



It would be fascinating to see what effect legalized prostitution would have on hookup culture...if any.


----------



## Kosdu (May 21, 2015)

Sexual therapy could be a thing outside the bdsm buisness, engaging within a sexual atmosphere while having a goal in mind to help them.

I'm learning these days I'm not very sexual... But having that intimacy through sex or not is an amazing thing.


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It would be fascinating to see what effect legalized prostitution would have on hookup culture...if any.



Absolutely none. Hook_ups_ are free. Hook_ers _â€‹cost money.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It would be fascinating to see what effect legalized prostitution would have on hookup culture...if any.



There will probably be ads mixed in looking for $$


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Absolutely none. Hook_ups_ are free. Hook_ers _â€‹cost money.



Depends on the quality of the Sex Worker. People will pay a little extra for quality. 

Although I must admit that I'm a lil disappointed in those in the thread who have fantasized about being a sex worker or porn star. You do know that once you become those...sex isn't as interesting or fun anymore right? It's work. It's tiresome. It loses its magic. 

I think that's really sad.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Depends on the quality of the Sex Worker. People will pay a little extra for quality.
> 
> Although I must admit that I'm a lil disappointed in those in the thread who have fantasized about being a sex worker or porn star. You do know that once you become those...sex isn't as interesting or fun anymore right? It's work. It's tiresome. It loses its magic.
> 
> I think that's really sad.



That's not true whatsoever and I dont know where you came up with that


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Depends on the quality of the Sex Worker. People will pay a little extra for quality.
> 
> Although I must admit that I'm a lil disappointed in those in the thread who have fantasized about being a sex worker or porn star. You do know that once you become those...sex isn't as interesting or fun anymore right? It's work. It's tiresome. It loses its magic.
> 
> I think that's really sad.



You forget that I am a teenage boy. And I wouldn't say I _fantasize _about it. It just seems like a better option than most for a low-skill job, which means that it would be easy for a lot of people to get into, which means the market would be flooded with prostitutes, which means... Shit.


----------



## Kosdu (May 21, 2015)

I wouldn't like doing it, but hell when you think about it it'd leave you with alot of spare time and you could get workman's comp if you are injured on the job.

I mean, otherwise you'd have to work long hours for shit pay.




The new college student lifestyle.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You forget that I am a teenage boy. And I wouldn't say I _fantasize _about it. It just seems like a better option than most for a low-skill job, which means that it would be easy for a lot of people to get into, which means the market would be flooded with prostitutes, which means... Shit.



 I think that the more skilled ones would rise above the lessers and would attract all the attention in their area which would leave the less skilled workers in a situation where they would have to take on a day job or give it up entirely. (Not unlike how artists operate on FA actually.)


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I think that the more skilled ones would rise above the lessers and would attract all the attention in their area which would leave the less skilled workers in a situation where they would have to take on a day job or give it up entirely. (Not unlike how artists operate on FA actually.)



You have to develop your whore niche. I could maybe get by with the appeal of being a bisexual prostitute. :V


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> That's not true whatsoever and I dont know where you came up with that



Ehhhhh, I could see it being the case. I wouldn't know though. I haven't been with many people.


----------



## Machine (May 21, 2015)

I'm pro-legalization for all the reasons stated by Clayton and co.


----------



## Sylox (May 21, 2015)

And you guys are absolutely positive that legalizing prostitution is better than the current setup? I'll think about what you guys said and do some research over the weekend.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You have to develop your whore niche. I could maybe get by with the appeal of being a bisexual prostitute. :V



;3 Nah, man you gotta go for body types (slender, buff, fat) and racial type. Bonus points if you have an accent so that you can go for those with that kinda fetish. Bisexual isn't nearly enough. :V I could be a Madame cuz I know what folks want. :VVV


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> legal prostituition comes with countless positives and negatives alike
> 
> I think it could do well if it were well-regulated


I don't feel like going through the entire thread but this basically sums up how I feel about prostitution in America. 

The obvious pros are that it becomes safer and better regulated, also easier for sex workers to report abuse, but Americans at least have a way of abusing privileges (especially something like this) and honestly speaking I don't think America of all places is ready for it. Maybe once people stop treating women in particular like property and more like people, then we can talk about legalizing prostitution.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2015)

there are a lot of weird fetishes so you have to be flexible

look at this one i found earlier
it made me laugh cause its right around Sylox, who is super anti people doing what they want

nsfw
http://screenshu.com/static/uploads/temporary/ua/4k/k8/0n85zf.jpg


----------



## Astrium (May 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 Nah, man you gotta go for body types (slender, buff, fat) and racial type. Bonus points if you have an accent so that you can go for those with that kinda fetish. Bisexual isn't nearly enough. :V I could be a Madame cuz I know what folks want. :VVV



OMFG yes. The elite Butters-Astrium madame-whore team. Take advantage of my slender body and Appalachian accent while you still can!


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

That's sick Volk! I hope none of you do that M4M/F4F on Craigslist. That's how you get killed


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

_"Facepalm_ every dayyyy"


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's sick Volk! I hope none of you do that M4M/F4F on Craigslist. That's how you get killed



That was right by you
I can find even better ones, there's hundreds


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Yeah well he aint my type and neither are those people. There are muscle guys, dudes on the DL and people who are curious that browse the M4M section in the DC area.

BTW, he was NOT near me. Upper Marlboro is a long way from where I live.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah well he aint my type and neither are those people. There are muscle guys, dudes on the DL and people who are curious that browse the M4M section in the DC area.
> 
> BTW, he was NOT near me. Upper Marlboro is a long way from where I live.



Sorry, was going off of your location in the sidebar. I'm sure you will find a nice lad to have casual relations with in your neighbourhood


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

*shudders*

I'll take my chance in the fandom. The people around here aren't...that fond of LGBT people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> *shudders*
> 
> I'll take my chance in the fandom. The people around here aren't...that fond of LGBT people.



Shocking.


----------



## commissionedbutts (May 22, 2015)

If they formalize it, why not? (By formalize it i mean, keep prostitutes in a establishment which keep a medical record of the prostitutes and their clients. Also make prostitutes have regular medical evaluations to keep them as clean as posible)


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Shocking.



How can something be shocking without the battery?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> How can something be shocking without the battery?



Well gays suffer from assault and battery all the time and that's a shocking experience. :V


----------



## Rassah (May 22, 2015)

Prostitution is already legal. You just have to have a camera record the act, and delete the video only after you're sure you are safe.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 22, 2015)

It seems to me that calling things 'immoral' is just the conservative version of political correctness.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Prostitution is already legal. You just have to have a camera record the act, and delete the video only after you're sure you are safe.


Loopholes don't necessarily mean it's legal.


----------



## GamingGal (May 22, 2015)

First off, I read through the entire thread and oh my god Sylox I don't understand you. I'm starting to think you say such horrendously conservative, close-minded things just to piss everyone off and make a big splash. There is no way someone can survive in society today with such a thought process >.>

Ahem.

That being said, I think prostitution, like anything in this world really, could come with good and bag things if it was made legal. Yes, it would be hard to regulate, but that just means we try harder. If someone wants to have sex for money then who are we to stop them? Porn is already legal and the people are protected and screened and all sorts of things. I see no reason why we can't extend this treatment to prostitutes.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Prostitution is already legal. You just have to have a camera record the act, and delete the video only after you're sure you are safe.



I feel like that's a very dangerous loophole to use. At least one person has to be worried about there being video evidence in the other's hands.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

A guide

[yt]qwobCe_oW30[/yt]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> *shudders*
> 
> I'll take my chance in the fandom. The people around here aren't...that fond of LGBT people.



Yeah, it's almost like they consider it immoral and harmful.


----------



## Hisu (May 22, 2015)

On topic: I think prostitution should be decriminalized, but NOT recognized as a proper job (that with worker unions, schools and such).


----------



## Machine (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> A guide
> 
> [yt]qwobCe_oW30[/yt]


Thank you Papa Franku.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> First off, I read through the entire thread and oh my god Sylox I don't understand you. I'm starting to think you say such horrendously conservative, close-minded things just to piss everyone off and make a big splash. There is no way someone can survive in society today with such a thought process >.>



Of course I can and I do because IDGAF what people think about me and my views. Most are either jealous or upset that I don't agree with them or fit their perceived stereotypes and that's okay; that's life. But no, I don't need to make a "big splash" by saying right-wing shit, trust me and given how much I have a guilty conscience, I would've apologized for it a long time ago. What you see is what you get; these views are mine and have been mine for a very long time. Change is scary and it messes up the flow of stuff. It's why I don't like people changing laws like this or the death penalty; why change something that doesn't need to be tinkered with? 




Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yeah, it's almost like they consider it immoral and harmful.



They do and often go around spewing their ignorance on a daily basis, which is pretty sad and embarrassing. I mean, its clear they've been indoctrinated to believe that shit.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

I think everyone needs to calm down. That's everyone, not just Sylox. You guys are arguing over something that you can't fix right now, you are not in Congress. So why get so worked up about it? If you feel so stongly about this subject, then take action on your opinions. Write a petition and send it to Congress, that's all you can do. Stirring up drama here will not solve anything.

Sylox : It's good that you are speaking your mind and that you are being the devil's advocate. I admire that . But, stop throwing around the insults and whatnot. The drama is unnecessary. Remember that they have different opinions too, and you need to respect that if you ever want to become a senator/congressmen/HOR

Everyone else: I also admire that you are speaking your minds on this topic. But like I said to Sylox, you all need to have respect for each other. You all keep saying how Sylox is trying to shove his opinion down your throat, while you guys are doing it too. I love the fact that you all are willing to speak your minds, but PLEASE, stop the insults and keep it rational.

I hate to see drama within the fandom. If you are going to keep arguing about this, do so as adults, keep your cool, and stop acting like you are five. I'm not going to stir up any more drama by not responding to any negative feedback I get.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sollux, this is a discussion thread, not meant to invoke any changes in laws
we're discussing.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

...it's always been a struggle accepting opinions that differ from mine and since I've moved to the Right, it's become even harder.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sollux, this is a discussion thread, not meant to invoke any changes in laws
> we're discussing.



I realize that, and I don't think you understand what I'm getting at. I'm all for a rational debate, but all you guys are doing is insluting each other at this point. That's where it crosses the line, this discussion does not need to go that far. I'm fine with the continuation of this discussion, all I'm asking for an actual discussion, not an exchange of insults.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> ...it's always been a struggle accepting opinions that differ from mine and since I've moved to the Right, it's become even harder.



That's why you want to become a politician. While this may be a good trait to have, just don't get cocky


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

solluxledoge said:


> I realize that, and I don't think you understand what I'm getting at. I'm all for a rational debate, but all you guys are doing is insluting each other at this point. That's where it crosses the line, this discussion does not need to go that far. I'm fine with the continuation of this discussion, all I'm asking for an actual discussion, not an exchange of insults.



Nobody is insulting anybody.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nobody is insulting anybody.



Anybody is insulting nobody.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

This is just a heated debated; no insults were tossed around.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

When I mean insults, I mean being extremely rude also. But, if your cool with it, and everyone else is too, then fine.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

For me, it's not a matter of being able to accept opinions. There are people I'm great friends with who have some opinions in common with Sylox, and I accept theirs. But that is because they are generally able to defend those opinions in a way that boils down to fundamental differences that we cannot argue. Sylox's arguments consistently do not work this way. Instead they are riddled with contradictions, double standards, and fallacies to the point that following them would even bring harm to himself. In this form, I consider them unacceptable and dangerous, especially considering he wants to be a politician.


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

It's legal here, but still poses plenty of problems. Though I'm sure things would have been even worse, especially for the prostitutes themselves, if it were illegal. Legalizing prostitution ensures not only some form of regulation, it also allows for organisations that can protect those involved, or shelter them if they get in trouble. So yeah, I'd be in favor of legalization if it weren't already.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> In this form, I consider them unacceptable and dangerous, especially considering he wants to be a politician.



Sounds crushing, actually.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Lhune said:


> It's legal here, but still poses plenty of problems. Though I'm sure things would have been even worse, especially for the prostitutes themselves, if it were illegal. Legalizing prostitution ensures not only some form of regulation, it also allows for organisations that can protect those involved, or shelter them if they get in trouble. So yeah, I'd be in favor of legalization if it weren't already.



Can you elaborate on the remaining problems? Those are actually extremely relevant to the debate.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Sylox's arguments consistently do not work this way. Instead they are riddled with contradictions, double standards, and fallacies to the point that following them would even bring harm to himself. In this form, I consider them unacceptable and dangerous, especially considering he wants to be a politician.



That's a bullshit opinion, but w/e.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's a bullshit opinion, but w/e.



And yet some ten of us spent four pages demonstrating the logical flaws in your arguments, plus however many pages we've dedicated to that in other threads. Would you mind explaining why mine is the bullshit opinion?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's a bullshit opinion, but w/e.



That's uncalled for.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

I give this thread another two pages max before mod intervention becomes necessary.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I give this thread another two pages max before mod intervention becomes necessary.


This argument will be 12 rounds though, and will end with hugs.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> And yet some ten of us spent four pages demonstrating the logical flaws in your arguments, plus however many pages we've dedicated to that in other threads. Would you mind explaining why mine is the bullshit opinion?



Because its not true at all and stems from your jealousy or anger that I don't link up w/ your views on life. I don't have to defend my opinions because they are correct...and its tiresome having to check Google. Jesus Christ, I'm out of college, I don't need to do that b/c if I do, I'll end up writing a fucking dissertation that breaks your argument down point by point. I don't want to do that; I write enough as it is. Do I use fallacies...yes, because that's the best way to win a debate. You cast your opponent as X and then go from their.

At any rate, your jealousy is obvious and I feel sorry for you.




Astrium said:


> I give this thread another two pages max before mod intervention becomes necessary.



Not necessary. This is just a debate of ideas among people on a forum. Nobody has broken any rules, nor will they. We are able to use self restraint.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I give this thread another two pages max before mod intervention becomes necessary.


Finally, someone else understands.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> At any rate, your jealousy is obvious and I feel sorry for you.



 This Thread


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Not necessary. This is just a debate of ideas among people on a forum. Nobody has broken any rules, nor will they. We are able to use self restraint.



_No u scrub, I used to be a marine, I can find out were u live. Hooo-ah in ya mouth mothertrucka._

There you go. Rule broken :V


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because its not true at all and stems from your jealousy or anger that I don't link up w/ your views on life. I don't have to defend my opinions because they are correct...and its tiresome having to check Google. Jesus Christ, I'm out of college, I don't need to do that b/c if I do, I'll end up writing a fucking dissertation that breaks your argument down point by point. I don't want to do that; I write enough as it is. Do I use fallacies...yes, because that's the best way to win a debate. You cast your opponent as X and then go from their.
> 
> At any rate, your jealousy is obvious and I feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...



While some may have the ability to show restraint, almost none have demonstrated it.

And stop bashing on others.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

So yeah...get back OT or else the mods will be here.



solluxledoge said:


> And stop bashing on others.



I'm not, I'm pointing out their flaws and obvious hatred of me and my opinions.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 22, 2015)

Pointing out flaws is bashing on others. Just cause they do it dosen't mean you should.


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Can you elaborate on the remaining problems? Those are actually extremely relevant to the debate.



Well, I'm not exactly an expert on the subject but if you think of prostitution as a business, regulation makes things a lot harder for those involved because there are more rules to adhere to. I imagine there is more money to be made in illegal prostitution than legal. Also, legalizing prostitution poses problems such as, what are appropriate locations for it? There have been lots of complaints about so-called "window-prostitution" from people living close to these places, and it's costly for a city to reserve, say, a whole street just for window-prostitution and even if they manage to do so, who gets to use it? 

Additionally, there have been issues with registration, because prostitutes have to do it voluntarily. They can't be forced to register since that would violate their privacy. They also have to be 21 years of age (which not all of them are) and legal Dutch citizens (which not all of them are either). I imagine dealing with all of this costs the government a fair amount of money.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Okay...moving on.

Check this out guys: http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mhvlegal.htm


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

solluxledoge said:


> Pointing out flaws is bashing on others. Just cause they do it dosen't mean you should.



Pointing out flaws in arguments***** is not bashing on others


Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks
Lick on these nuts and suck the dick
Get the fuck out after you're done
And I hop in my whip to make a quick run


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Remember, not all your clients are going to be hunks. You'd have to go with _ANYBODY_. I watched this documentary once where a slob brought his severely mentally handicapped son in to get laid. >~> That should be regulated too. Sex workers should get to deny anyone service.



Am I the only person that thinks allowing the handicapped/disfigured/ugly to pay for sex is a good thing?

Sex is a part of life and is natural, it'd be a shame that people out there will never get to experience it because half their face got burned off as a child or they have spaghetti legs. People's sexuality doesn't just stop existing because they're not attractive to 99% of the populace.

Wouldn't be surprised to see those people become a major source of revenue for whorehouses anyway.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because its not true at all and stems from your jealousy or anger that I don't link up w/ your views on life. I don't have to defend my opinions because they are correct...and its tiresome having to check Google. Jesus Christ, I'm out of college, I don't need to do that b/c if I do, I'll end up writing a fucking dissertation that breaks your argument down point by point. I don't want to do that; I write enough as it is. Do I use fallacies...yes, because that's the best way to win a debate. You cast your opponent as X and then go from their.
> 
> At any rate, your jealousy is obvious and I feel sorry for you.



And yet, here we stand, all of your arguments having been shown to be terribly faulty. You used fallacies knowing their nature, and we called you on it. You literally handed us our rebuttals, and now you say that's how you win a debate? If anything, you're self-destructing; and now I wonder if this ties back into your thread in R&R.

And no, I assure you that I have no reason to be jealous of you apart from some medical stuff. Take your privilege and multiply it by ten or so to get my current setup.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Am I the only person that thinks allowing the handicapped/disfigured/ugly to pay for sex is a good thing?
> 
> Sex is a part of life and is natural, it'd be a shame that people out there will never get to experience it because half their face got burned off as a child or they have spaghetti legs. People's sexuality doesn't just stop existing because they're not attractive to 99% of the populace.



Indeed. But I think it's better for those types of people to not *have* to resort to just fucking the town bicycle and they should exist in a culture that would foster an environment that encourages them to seek out the same opportunities for intimacy (and not just sausage hiding) as the rest of society.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Whatever Saiko, I don't have to answer to you and I'm not self-destructing at all and I don't have any privilege, that's white guilt bullshit.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Am I the only person that thinks allowing the handicapped/disfigured/ugly to pay for sex is a good thing?
> 
> Sex is a part of life and is natural, it'd be a shame that people out there will never get to experience it because half their face got burned off as a child or they have spaghetti legs. People's sexuality doesn't just stop existing because they're not attractive to 99% of the populace.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see those people become a major source of revenue for whorehouses anyway.



they do it in,, korea? or something?
japan?


----------



## jtrekkie (May 22, 2015)

Everywhere that it's legal.

It's also worth noting that, provided prostitution is legal everywhere, it does not contribute to the economy while it doss consume resources (a lot depending on how you count). If it's legal only on select places however it boosts trade. That's not nice, but it's true and relevant to the government.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

http://www.catholiceducation.org/en/controversy/persecution/the-real-harms-of-prostitution.html (religious bias)

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/353953/legalize-prostitution-not-so-fast-fred-schwarz (conservative bias)

http://feministcurrent.com/7758/arg...nd-the-abolitionist-versus-sex-worker-binary/


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> while it doss consume resources


Explain.



Sylox said:


> http://www.catholiceducation.org/en/controversy/persecution/the-real-harms-of-prostitution.html (religious bias)
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/353953/legalize-prostitution-not-so-fast-fred-schwarz (conservative bias)
> 
> http://feministcurrent.com/7758/arg...nd-the-abolitionist-versus-sex-worker-binary/



Why are you reading obviously biased, hateful sources.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Okay...moving on.
> 
> Check this out guys: http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mhvlegal.htm



Actually... This is fairly close to what we're arguing for. She hasn't given a clear definition of prostitution, which she should have; but her wording indicates she is referring to pimping and various forms of sexual exploitation. She advocates the decriminalization of the women involved and conviction of the pimps/owners. She doesn't clearly address independent work, and I question whether brothels would necessarily be bad. Her reasoning doesn't really depend upon sex/gender, so I'll assume it carries over to male prostitutes.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Change is scary and it messes up the flow of stuff. It's why I don't like people changing laws like this or the death penalty; why change something that doesn't need to be tinkered with?


Trust me when I say there's probably something in the law you want changed. It may not even have anything to do with prostitution or sex at all. What law is in effect in the United States or in Maryland *RIGHT NOW* that you don't like? How would you change that law? ("By getting rid of it entirely" is perfectly legitimate for the purposes of this argument.) And if you don't want it changed, then what good reason do you have to tolerate a law you oppose?

Nothing's inherently wrong with right-wing politics, but you will not succeed in debate if you cannot construct a convincing argument, and neither will someone that leans politically left. A sound argument is logically valid and has a convincing case for its premises. You can make it even better by considering what your opposition has to say and planning accordingly and/or admit that something is right in certain cases and wrong in others. You can still push that prostitution is wrong after everything I say, but if you listen to me here, you can make a better case that prostitution is wrong.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Indeed. But I think it's better for those types of people to not *have* to resort to just fucking the town bicycle and they should exist in a culture that would foster an environment that encourages them to seek out the same opportunities for intimacy (and not just sausage hiding) as the rest of society.



I think you're right, but I think that's difficult to do without lobotomising everyone. There _are_ people who see past people's physical and mental flaws yet they're always going to be hard to find but if we're talking about hotdog-stowing alone, readily-employable sex workers provide a major outlet for the disadvantaged. Most people are getting it for free anyway.

also somethingsomething niche brothels



Volkodav said:


> they do it in,, korea? or something?
> japan?



I think so. I could be *completely* wrong about this, but isn't there a place that has taxpayer-funded sex workers for the disabled?


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I think so. I could be *completely* wrong about this, but isn't there a place that has taxpayer-funded sex workers for the disabled?



Yeah I think I heard about that. I have no idea where it was though.


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Indeed. But I think it's better for those types of people to not *have* to* resort to just fucking the town bicycle* and they should exist in a culture that would foster an environment that encourages them to seek out the same opportunities for intimacy (and not just sausage hiding) as the rest of society.



Wow that is.. Kind of disrespectful. I mean, I get your argument, but to act as though prostitutes are the lowest of the low and handicapped or disfigured people deserve better than that is kind of an odd stance to take, IMO. If it's sex they want then that is one way to get it. 

I actually respect prostitutes quite a bit, provided they are doing it willingly of course. It's not exactly an easy job, and I don't imagine it's a very well paid one for most.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I think you're right, but I think that's difficult to do without lobotomising everyone. There _are_ people who see past people's physical and mental flaws yet they're always going to be hard to find but if we're talking about hotdog-stowing alone, readily-employable sex workers provide a major outlet for the disadvantaged. Most people are getting it for free anyway.



I know this isn't quite the same, but aren't you glad there are people who date blind and deaf/hard of hearing folks? (You remember about my dad). I've also known a mentally handicapped dude who got married. Although I cannot remember if he had to go live in a facility later on...I've known so many misfits in my life. It's given me an interesting outlook.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why are you reading obviously biased, hateful sources.



Because I want to win the debate and will use anything that I agree with to accomplish that goal




Saiko said:


> Actually... This is fairly close to what we're arguing for. She hasn't given a clear definition of prostitution, which she should have; but her wording indicates she is referring to pimping and various forms of sexual exploitation. She advocates the decriminalization of the women involved and conviction of the pimps/owners. She doesn't clearly address independent work, and I question whether brothels would necessarily be bad. Her reasoning doesn't really depend upon sex/gender, so I'll assume it carries over to male prostitutes.



Ohh...because I agreed with her...god dammit.




StrangerCoug said:


> Trust me when I say there's probably something in the law you want changed. It may not even have anything to do with prostitution or sex at all. What law is in effect in the United States or in Maryland *RIGHT NOW* that you don't like? How would you change that law? ("By getting rid of it entirely" is perfectly legitimate for the purposes of this argument.) And if you don't want it changed, then what good reason do you have to tolerate a law you oppose?
> 
> Nothing's inherently wrong with right-wing politics, but you will not succeed in debate if you cannot construct a convincing argument, and neither will someone that leans politically left. A sound argument is logically valid and has a convincing case for its premises. You can make it even better by considering what your opposition has to say and planning accordingly and/or admit that something is right in certain cases and wrong in others. You can still push that prostitution is wrong after everything I say, but if you listen to me here, you can make a better case that prostitution is wrong.



Ughh why would I want my views challenged? That means they could be wrong and I don't like to be wrong at all and forming an argument is so hard and defending it is so hard and...I"m just so lazy. Debating was never my strong point.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Explain.



Same argument as is used against the arts, only the arts stimulate trade between economies while prostitution does not, provided that prostitutes aren't limited to certain areas.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Lhune said:


> Wow that is.. Kind of disrespectful. I mean, I get your argument, but to act as though prostitutes are the lowest of the low and handicapped or disfigured people deserve better than that is kind of an odd stance to take, IMO. If it's sex they want then that is one way to get it.
> 
> I actually respect prostitutes quite a bit, provided they are doing it willingly of course. It's not exactly an easy job, and I don't imagine it's a very well paid one for most.



My post was pointing out that handicapped and deformed people deserve intimacy and not just sex...and I have advocated regulations for sex workers in this thread so context does rather help when you are attempting to determine my opinion. 

I think you should apologize for assuming I think lesser of sex workers. Because that was all your suggestion, not mine.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because I want to win the debate and will use anything that I agree with to accomplish that goal


Using conservative and religious sources to explain why prostitution is wrong is the incorrect way to go about it.



jtrekkie said:


> Same argument as is used against the arts, only the arts stimulate trade between economies while prostitution does not, provided that prostitutes aren't limited to certain areas.


Explain how prostitution is a drain on resources and of what resources.
I assume this is your reasoning for not supporting it?
Explain away.



Butters Shikkon said:


> My post was pointing out that handicapped and deformed people deserve intimacy and not just sex...


So do I, so do you, so does the guy down the road.
Are you suggesting we force people to be intimate with people out of pity? Why can't we empower the disabled by giving them the choice and privacy to do it of their own free will?
Like I said, check out Vice Japan's documentary on it.

By the way, you _did_ refer to them as "town bicycles" and said "not *have* to resort to just fucking the town bicycle"
"Resort to" implies that prostitutes are bottom of the barrel, which is quite a weird thing to say for someone who claims to support sex workers.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> By the way, you _did_ refer to them as "town bicycles" and said "not *have* to resort to just fucking the town bicycle"
> "Resort to" implies that prostitutes are bottom of the barrel, which is quite a weird thing to say for someone who claims to support sex workers.



I referred to them as such because a prostitute tends to have clients which ain't all that intimate. And they do "resort" when they have no other choice for avenues for sexual gratification. 

Everything else is your projection frankly and I'm kinda disappointed in you today.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I referred to them as such because a prostitute tends to have clients which ain't all that intimate.


Doesn't matter. "Town bicycle" is widely known and used as an insult.



Butters Shikkon said:


> And they do "resort" when they have no other choice for avenues for sexual gratification.


What do you suggest we do. Honestly. Right now, what do you suggest we do.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Everything else is your projection frankly and I'm kinda disappointed in you today.


IDGAFSMC


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HErf4OELzYk
^very NSFW^


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> My post was pointing out that handicapped and deformed people deserve intimacy and not just sex...and I have advocated regulations for sex workers in this thread so context does rather help when you are attempting to determine my opinion.
> 
> I think you should apologize for assuming I think lesser of sex workers. Because that was all your suggestion, not mine.



But we are talking about prostitutes here, meaning sex, not intimacy. I also think there is something wrong with the assumption that handicapped or deformed people may not have a simple lust for sex without any strings attached any more or less than "regular" people. And I do think your wording was rather unfortunate ("the town bicycle"?), I'm not apologizing for that. 

I do apologize for not reading up on seven pages of discussion, of which the last few seemed to be mostly about one person's stance and wording. I would have if I'd had more time.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh...because I agreed with her...god dammit.


I'm not really sure what you're trying to say here.



Sylox said:


> Ughh why would I want my views challenged? That means they could be wrong and I don't like to be wrong at all and forming an argument is so hard and defending it is so hard and...I"m just so lazy. Debating was never my strong point.


If you don't want to be wrong, then you have to be able to adopt the correct stance. This in turn requires challenging your existing views and then defending them. This doesn't mean you have to be good at debate, but you definitely need to understand and analyze propositional logic. Debate is for when you want to defend yourself in public and/or pursuade others.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> I'm not really sure what you're trying to say here.



I agreed w/ what she wrote, but she is supporting what you guys are essentially supporting and what I'm against.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What do you suggest we do. Honestly. Right now, what do you suggest we do.



Well, we're gonna get you a wig. Maybe a nice blonde one. And you're gonna pleasure all the lads from west coast to east coast of every race, creed, age and physical and mental attribute. 

That way, you can give something back, I can work on my management skills and all the boys can achieve a milestone by laying with Mr. Clayton. Don't be selfish its for a good cause.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2015)

I think the whole "town bicycle" thing is being a bit pedantic, I think he's just putting the intimate relationship aspect on a higher level than attending the brothel that hundreds of people go to.



Butters Shikkon said:


> I know this isn't quite the same, but aren't you glad there are people who date blind and deaf/hard of hearing folks? (You remember about my dad). I've also known a mentally handicapped dude who got married. Although I cannot remember if he had to go live in a facility later on...I've known so many misfits in my life. It's given me an interesting outlook.



Yeah, I'm dating somebody and I'm HoH. Though aside from the communication issues which makes making friends at all much harder than it needs to be (the people you can be friends with narrows down a huge deal from the get-go), it's easy to look past such a disorder because I still look/live like an ordinary young man. That, and supposedly some people find the unusual communication charming and intimate in a way... But if I was single and had the option to pay for a boning to work around the whole "go out and meet folks" thing you can bet I woulda.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, we're gonna get you a wig. Maybe a nice blonde one. And you're gonna pleasure all the lads from west coast to east coast of every race, creed, age and physical and mental attribute.
> 
> That way, you can give something back, I can work on my management skills and all the boys can achieve a milestone by laying with Mr. Clayton. Don't be selfish its for a good cause.



Mmmmm I want


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2015)

Banning things never works, clearly. See prohibition era.  All that crap just goes underground and continues to fester anyways. You legalize and regulate it like drugs and alcohol and you'll have less issues. 



Sylox said:


> Well it means I'm not a fanatic as you claim. I'm just a person concerned about where America is headed morality wise. Women walk around with barely any clothes on, Guys wear pink and Ugg Boots, children are bombarded with sex at a young age...it's crazy man. I'm just scared of what would happen if we legalize Prostitution. I have this fear that we will end up in a worse off place if we allow people to have sex with hookers.



Guys in pink is hot! And in other news did you know in the 1800's Pink was for Boys and Blue was for girls? Look it up! Color has no gender!

And Men walk around with barely any clothes on too. Screw your gender standards!

arent you bi? How dare you find men attractive that's the cause of AIDS and STD's and pedophilia and homosexuality should be illegal!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yeah, I'm dating somebody and I'm HoH. Though aside from the communication issues which makes making friends at all much harder than it needs to be (the people you can be friends with narrows down a huge deal from the get-go), it's easy to look past such a disorder because I still look/live like an ordinary young man. That, and supposedly some people find the unusual communication charming and intimate in a way... But if I was single and had the option to pay for a boning to work around the whole "go out and meet folks" thing you can bet I woulda.



You always have been a class act, thank you Gibbs. 

It oddly *is* more intimate usually which i think is super interesting for you and my father. Although I wish that the circumstances were different of course. Mom is really about the only person he can have total conversation with. And before texting? She had to handle all his calls. He could never use a phone in my childhood. 

I dunno. The prostitution thing is so boring in my opinion. Part of the fun of hookups and dating is the chase, the luck, the surprise. Paying and making appointments makes the process seem so...so...well, robotic. I gots to have magic in my fucking. :V


----------



## Kosdu (May 22, 2015)

Sylox, please please think about how you are percieving and reinforcing things.

If you only accept views which reinforce your own, you blind yourself.
Keep an open mind.



Also, OT, intimacy workers would be nice... Just cuddling and shit.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, we're gonna get you a wig. Maybe a nice blonde one. And you're gonna pleasure all the lads from west coast to east coast of every race, creed, age and physical and mental attribute.
> 
> That way, you can give something back, I can work on my management skills and all the boys can achieve a milestone by laying with Mr. Clayton. Don't be selfish its for a good cause.



With two prostitutes, Butters is officially a madame now. Anybody else wanna jump on the whorehouse train before it pulls out (heh) of the station?


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Banning things never works, clearly. See prohibition era. All that crap just goes underground and continues to fester anyways. You legalize and regulate it like drugs and alcohol and you'll have less issues.



You can't compare prohibition to this; that's very ignorant.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Guys in pink is hot! And in other news did you know in the 1800's Pink was for Boys and Blue was for girls? Look it up! Color has no gender
> 
> And Men walk around with barely any clothes on too. Screw your gender standards!!



Men should never wear pink; that's for girls. I see gay guys, the girly ones who are usually the loudest and flashy walking around with that walk wearing girls clothing and it's just wrong and weird. The masculine ones walk around in tank tops and shit like we want to see your body in public; no we don't. Put some clothes on! Men shouldn't wear pink, have purses or wear ugg boots and please leave the tank tops at home.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> arent you bi? How dare you find men attractive that's the cause of AIDS and STD's and pedophilia and homosexuality should be illegal!



Yes I am and I can't control who I like. The rest of your sentence is ignorant.



Kosdu said:


> Sylox, please please think about how you are percieving and reinforcing things.
> 
> If you only accept views which reinforce your own, you blind yourself.
> Keep an open mind.



You don't understand, its tough for me to be open minded and have my views challenged and even agreeing with stuff that I'm supposed to be against feels wrong.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> With two prostitutes, Butters is officially a madame now. Anybody else wanna jump on the whorehouse train before it pulls out (heh) of the station?


No
Nobody owns me and I don't give my $$ to anybody



Sylox said:


> Men shouldn't wear pink, have purses or wear ugg boots.


What are your opinions on women wearing anything but slacks?


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Woman can wear w/e they want to.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You can't compare prohibition to this; that's very ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> Men should never wear pink; that's for girls. I see gay guys, the girly ones who are usually the loudest and flashy walking around with that walk wearing girls clothing and it's just wrong and weird. The masculine ones walk around in tank tops and shit like we want to see your body in public; no we don't. Put some clothes on! Men shouldn't wear pink, have purses or wear ugg boots and please leave the tank tops at home.



I think people whould wear what they look good in. I would wear pink if I looked good in pink (I don't).


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Woman can wear w/e they want to.



Why can't men have that same freedom?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No
> Nobody owns me and I don't give my $$ to anybody



Shhhh. No cops here, baby boy. You don't have to be ashamed. You need to work on your finish btw. 

Also, I'm kinda tempted to go by Madame Butterfly now. (The oldies know why)

Edit: Sylox, you are literally the gayest motherfucker on this forum after me and Shteev so who the fuck you think you are impressing, I'll never know.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

I just think its weird for a man to wear pink or tank tops. Eww...nobody wants to see that and why do some gay guys have to walk around acting so loud and flashy and shit? I hate that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Shhhh. No cops here, baby boy. You don't have to be ashamed. You need to work on your finish btw.


nah
not gonna fly butters
you address me as daddy, daddy clay, or clay and that's it
any other names is intolerable. one warning and thats it, this is the only warning



Sylox said:


> I just think its weird for a man to wear pink or tank tops. Eww...nobody wants to see that and why do some gay guys have to walk around acting so loud and flashy and shit? I hate that.


What if I want to see that


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

I mean, yeah if you want to see it go ahead, I'm not saying ban it, I was just giving my opinion.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> nah
> not gonna fly butters
> you address me as daddy, daddy clay, or clay and that's it
> any other names is intolerable. one warning and thats it, this is the only warning



Imma call you bottom betty. Like ugly betty. No capitalization. Not till you learn yo place heffa.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Imma call you bottom betty. Like ugly betty. No capitalization. Not till you learn yo place heffa.



Nope, im a free bitch
never working for or near you again
you can find another hot dom 

you aint never had seen nobody with as much skills as me


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean, yeah if you want to see it go ahead, I'm not saying ban it, I was just giving my opinion.


You need to choose your wording more carefully. Consistently and unambiguously distinguish between things that you think should be illegal, things that should not be done, and things you don't like people doing.

Edit: And also between things that are immoral and things that are just really bad ideas.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Woman can wear w/e they want to.



SEXIST SEXIST SEXIST #mensrights #meninism

I am a man and my fursona is pink come at me bro I'll be as gay as I want!


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

You're right Saiko, I do not adequately explain myself. It would save a lot of trouble and arguing if I'd do that better. 




WolfNightV4X1 said:


> SEXIST SEXIST SEXIST #mensrights #meninism
> 
> I am a man and my fursona is pink come at me bro I'll be as gay as I want!



Good for you, I just don't agree with a man wearing pink or the hyper masculine or hyper feminine gay guys that are running around here; especially the fem ones. Why do they wanna act like girls if they don't like girls?


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Why do girls wanna wear jeans and shoes if they dont wanna be men


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2015)

Note that jeans/trousers were once masculine. Tons of girls these days would be considered crossdressers by old world standards.  Our mindsets are built on cultural standards of today.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Explain how prostitution is a drain on resources and of what resources.
> I assume this is your reasoning for not supporting it?
> Explain away.



That is the closest anyone has come to asking my opinion on these forums.

Prostitutes have a support role, but unlike the other ones they don't produce anything of value beyond the prostitute themselves (which is one of the reasons its so difficult to leave the profession.) If prostitution is widespread they don't provide a significant incentive to cone to x city or y hotel. The result is they don't contribute meaningfully but they do use all of the services of a city, and that constitutes a drain. That argument is used incorrectly against a number of other things, such as musicians and artists.

That isn't my objection to prostitution but it is valid.

_I_ think that prostitutes should be regulated in that the y must register, undergo vaccination and frequent health checks. The legality of prostitution should be taken at a local level but not regulated there. Also there has to be a way to prevent them from working if they are infected, and to shut down an establishment for breaching the rules. This is difficult because supervision is bad for business.

My objection to prostitution is the high risk to the prostitutes. Beyond infection, prostitutes are espeacially subject to battery, and as I pointed out PTSD is common and nearly half of professional (read legal) prostitutes have attempted suicide. Those things won't change is prostitution is simply legalized.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> The result is they don't contribute meaningfully but they do use all of the services of a city, and that constitutes a drain.


What services.
What services do the small amount of prostitutes use that causes such a huge impactful drain on a city.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What services.
> What services do the small amount of prostitutes use that causes such a huge impactful drain on a city.


The argument isn't based upon whether there are a lot of prostitutes or not. It claims that prostitution does not create new resources or attract new business. Instead it is a luxury of sorts and only consumes resources. Whether the numbers support this or not is for someone else to prove.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

All I'm saying is that I personally am not in favor of men wearing pink; pink is for girsl; blue is for boys. I'ts bad enough we have all of these fucking genders and shit, now we have to complicate things more with color mixing (not that color mixing...). This is just my OPINION. I don't think we should ever regulate clothng based on anything, I just feel pink is a feminine color.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Instead it is a luxury of sorts and only consumes resources.



What resources.



Sylox said:


> I just feel pink is a feminine color.



So don't wear it


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

I don't and neither should guys, unless they wanna be considered gay or something like that.


----------



## Koota (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> All I'm saying is that I personally am not in favor of men wearing pink; pink is for girsl; blue is for boys. I'ts bad enough we have all of these fucking genders and shit, now we have to complicate things more with color mixing (not that color mixing...). This is just my OPINION. I don't think we should ever regulate clothng based on anything, I just feel pink is a feminine color.



please look up the history of these colors...http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/when-did-girls-start-wearing-pink-1370097/?no-ist


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't and neither should guys, unless they wanna be considered gay or something like that.



They shouldn't because you don't like it?

How does colour determine someone's orientation?

Why is being gay or being perceived as gay a bad thing?

Do you think girls wearing blue are lesbians?


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Eh, a century ago pink was the appropriate color for boys and blue the appropriate color for girls. If you believe either of those colors dictate a person's masculinity or femininity then I suppose the modern system's brainwash has succeeded. Not sure how this is relevant to the topic or how you even came to discuss this, just thought I'd toss in my two cents.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> All I'm saying is that I personally am not in favor of men wearing pink; pink is for girsl; blue is for boys. I'ts bad enough we have all of these fucking genders and shit, now we have to complicate things more with color mixing (not that color mixing...). This is just my OPINION. I don't think we should ever regulate clothng based on anything, I just feel pink is a feminine color.



I've seen a lot more hot women in blue dresses than in pink dresses.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What resources.


Uhhhhh, well I've not heard the argument before; so take my response with a grain of salt. I imagine the resources would be imports and exports for the city in question, alongside water, electricity, roads, etc. Prostitution isn't unique in its use of these. Every citizen consumes these resources. However, different industries contribute to the renewal of these resources in different amounts. The claim is that prostitution does not help renew these resources and is therefore detrimental. The weakness of the argument is that it assumes these material resources are the only measure of benefit and that 0 production is the "bad" number. It would be even more problematic if it claimed a non-zero value was the "bad" number, and this is what may happen if it has to account for immaterial products such as increased happiness or less economic inequality. The reason I mention this notion of a "bad number" is because one has to defend why that particular number is the limit, which is vulnerable to arbitrariness.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They shouldn't because you don't like it?
> 
> How does colour determine someone's orientation?
> 
> ...



I never said I did; I was talking gender wise, but alot of effeminate gay guys love to wear pink and other tight fitting clothing. I never said it was wrong to be gay at all and IDC what women wear.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I never said I did; I was talking gender wise, but alot of *effeminate gay guys* love to wear pink and other tight fitting clothing. I never said it was wrong to be gay at all and IDC what women wear.



Just making sure this gets noticed. I don't know if it's true or not, but I feel this needs to be pointed out.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I never said I did; I was talking gender wise, but alot of effeminate gay guys love to wear pink and other tight fitting clothing. I never said it was wrong to be gay at all and IDC what women wear.



I'm not particularly effeminate (nor fully gay) and I enjoy wearing skinny jeans and slim-fit shirts and jackets.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Uhhhhh, well I've not heard the argument before; so take my response with a grain of salt. I imagine the resources would be imports and exports for the city in question, alongside water, electricity, roads, etc. Prostitution isn't unique in its use of these. Every citizen consumes these resources. However, different industries contribute to the renewal of these resources in different amounts. The claim is that prostitution does not help renew these resources and is therefore detrimental. The weakness of the argument is that it assumes these material resources are the only measure of benefit and that 0 production is the "bad" number. It would be even more problematic if it claimed a non-zero value was the "bad" number, and this is what may happen if it has to account for immaterial products such as increased happiness or less economic inequality. The reason I mention this notion of a "bad number" is because one has to defend why that particular number is the limit, which is vulnerable to arbitrariness.



I really, really, really don't think prostitution is widespread enough to cause even a dent in any of these resources lol


Sylox, I like to wear skinny jeans
Im going to come to your fancy cul-de-sac and walk around in your driveway
*points at my eyes and then at you, cause i see you lookin out the window*
imagine that all day


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah but your opinions sound pretty mean, if you dont like it on yourself or dont personally prefer it on guys you like sure but that makes some people happy to be that way and the way you talk sounds like you hate their lifestyle and insist they conform


not only that but the concept of assigning certain spectrums of light our eyes can detect to what genitals you have is absolutely stupid. Color is a natural phenomenon and shouldnt be excluded from anyone based on what they were assigned to be.


----------



## Prism (May 22, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Uhhhhh, well I've not heard the argument before; so take my response with a grain of salt. I imagine the resources would be imports and exports for the city in question, alongside water, electricity, roads, etc. Prostitution isn't unique in its use of these. Every citizen consumes these resources. However, different industries contribute to the renewal of these resources in different amounts. The claim is that prostitution does not help renew these resources and is therefore detrimental. The weakness of the argument is that it assumes these material resources are the only measure of benefit and that 0 production is the "bad" number. It would be even more problematic if it claimed a non-zero value was the "bad" number, and this is what may happen if it has to account for immaterial products such as increased happiness or less economic inequality. The reason I mention this notion of a "bad number" is because one has to defend why that particular number is the limit, which is vulnerable to arbitrariness.



Just coming into the conversation now, so excuse me if I missed something but: If it were legalized wouldn't it be taxed like any other legitimate business? You're selling a service/product/etc. There is a money exchange. There is state taxation and such that comes into play for these things. Which would in effect, give back to those resources for the community.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Using conservative and religious sources to explain why prostitution is wrong is the incorrect way to go about it.


Religious sources, yes. Conservative sources, no, but you'll have to work harder for me to get on your side.



Sylox said:


> Men should never wear pink; that's for girls. I see gay guys, the girly ones who are usually the loudest and flashy walking around with that walk wearing girls clothing and it's just wrong and weird. The masculine ones walk around in tank tops and shit like we want to see your body in public; no we don't. Put some clothes on! Men shouldn't wear pink, have purses or wear ugg boots and please leave the tank tops at home.


Why do you give a damn about how people dress? It's already been demonstrated as irrelevant to the argument.



Sylox said:


> I just think its weird for a man to wear pink or tank tops. Eww...nobody wants to see that and why do some gay guys have to walk around acting so loud and flashy and shit? I hate that.


Weird â‰  wrong. It's true that you don't see a lot of men in pink, but as has been shown, this is more a product of relatively recent gender norms in the West and it's difficult to argue that this argument would hold in a culture where pink is not considered feminine. (I think we think of purple as feminine, yet have a good look at my avatar.) The tank tops I have no issue with and do not see as an indication of sexual orientation.



Sylox said:


> All I'm saying is that I personally am not in favor of men wearing pink; pink is for girsl; blue is for boys.


I've seen girls wear blue more than once, and not ones I imagined as tomboys, either.



Sylox said:


> I'ts bad enough we have all of these fucking genders and shit, now we have to complicate things more with color mixing (not that color mixing...). This is just my OPINION. I don't think we should ever regulate clothng based on anything, I just feel pink is a feminine color.


You just blew up your own case on what men and women should be wearing. If we should not be regulating who wears what, then why are you pushing gender standards on clothing?


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> Weird â‰  wrong. It's true that you don't see a lot of men in pink, but as has been shown, this is more a product of relatively recent gender norms in the West and it's difficult to argue that this argument would hold in a culture where pink is not considered feminine. (I think we think of purple as feminine, yet have a good look at my avatar.) The tank tops I have no issue with and do not see as an indication of sexual orientation.



I've always thought of purple as a sort of middle ground color. It's a combination of red (of which pink is a shade) and blue. Logically, purple should be gender neutral.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I really, really, really don't think prostitution is widespread enough to cause even a dent in any of these resources lol
> 
> 
> Sylox, I like to wear skinny jeans
> ...



Pfft...I wear skinny jeans, big deal. I'm not afraid of you or anybody on this forum. 

BTW, I'm not saying if you wear skinny clothes you are effeminate, but alot of them wear tight fitting stuff.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've always thought of purple as a sort of middle ground color. It's a combination of red (of which pink is a shade) and blue. Logically, purple should be gender neutral.


That's an interesting case for it.


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Tank tops and pink can be super hot on guys, what on earth are you talking about. 

By the way straight guys are perfectly capable of acting loud and "flashy" too. It's a personality thing, you know. Not an orientation thing.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Pfft...I wear skinny jeans, big deal. I'm not afraid of you or anybody on this forum.
> 
> BTW, I'm not saying if you wear skinny clothes you are effeminate, but alot of them wear tight fitting stuff.



What if I wear really tight, pink boxer briefs and walk around in your driveway
*points to my eyes and then at you*



Lhune said:


> Tank tops



Wife-beater, not a tank top
Tank tops have thin straps


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What if I wear really tight, pink boxer briefs and walk around in your driveway
> *points to my eyes and then at you*



Somebody better call me when this goes down.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Somebody better call me when this goes down.



*grabs crotch*
*points at you*


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Can we get back on topic? Where's jtrekkie? I want his input on my interpretation.


----------



## Lomberdia (May 22, 2015)

You can legalize all you like but people will still do it illegally. Look at weed....

The government will always want to stick their hand into the pot so if they legalize hookerism, they will charge a fee of some kind (licenses, dues, taxes, etc) and honestly people who are willing to do this lowly-ass desperate job are not going to want to pay taxes and such. Some will, some won't. Those that won't will continue to do it illegally to make all that non-taxable cash and they STILL get to set their terms for the customer without having to pay anything.

Sure it SOUNDS nice and all. Protections, regulations, blah blah blah but the world doesn't exist on paper.


----------



## Lhune (May 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Wife-beater, not a tank top
> Tank tops have thin straps



Uh, no? Tank tops have wide straps too. At least in the Netherlands they do, lol.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 22, 2015)

If a guy wants to wear pink, just let him get on with it =)

Seeing at a guy in a pink shirt isn't exactly gonna burn your eyes out like the Ark.


----------



## Kosdu (May 22, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> You can legalize all you like but people will still do it illegally. Look at weed....
> 
> The government will always want to stick their hand into the pot so if they legalize hookerism, they will charge a fee of some kind (licenses, dues, taxes, etc) and honestly people who are willing to do this lowly-ass desperate job are not going to want to pay taxes and such. Some will, some won't. Those that won't will continue to do it illegally to make all that non-taxable cash and they STILL get to set their terms for the customer without having to pay anything.
> 
> Sure it SOUNDS nice and all. Protections, regulations, blah blah blah but the world doesn't exist on paper.



If I'm not mistaken, other first world countries such as NZ pulled it off fairly well.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Lhune said:


> Uh, no? Tank tops have wide straps too. At least in the Netherlands they do, lol.



*points at my nipples*
*points at you*


----------



## Mayfurr (May 22, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> My only concern with legalized prostitution would be the spread of STIs. If it was just brothels that were allowed and was kept to a safety standard would be OK... but legalized street walking/online prostitution just seems like would end up being completely unregulated n lead to a higher incidence of infection from unsafe sex.



Here in NZ, prostitution is legal - and safe-sex practices are mandatory regardless of whether it's in brothels or on the street. You're actually LESS likely to get an STI from a hooker than from a one-night stand at a bar.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

I swear to God if I see one more person play the "well it works in X so Y should try it" card, I'm going to freak out. You know what, lets adopt the immigration policy of Sweden; that works so well doesn't it? Multi-culturalism is needed in 'Murica. While we are at it, lets adopt the EUs Common Agriculture Policy, because we need to protect our agriculture. 

Folks, there is no one size fits all solution to everything and if there was, the world wouldn't be as fucked up as it is now.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Actually most prostitutes say they are such for economic reasons.



This is backed up in an official government review of prostitution law reform here in NZ:


			
				Report of the Prostitution Law Review Committee on the Operation of the Prostitution Reform Act 2003 said:
			
		

> The most common reason for entering the industry across all sectors  is financial. *Around 93% of sex workers surveyed by CSOM cited money as a  reason* for both entering and staying in the sex industry. *The most  effective way to ensure people do not enter the sex industry is to help  them find other means of earning money.* Second, exiting the industry is  difficult, and often involves several attempts. Third, *by no means all  sex workers want to exit, and some sex workers find it offensive that  they should be being offered assistance to leave a job where they are  quite happy.* There are as many reasons for exiting as there are reasons  for entering the sex industry and a 'one size fits all' approach to  support and assistance in exiting will not be appropriate. Despite the perception that most sex workers are coerced into  entering the sex industry, *only a very small number of sex workers  reported being made to work by someone else at the time of entry and  after (an average of 3.9% across the three sectors)*.
> 
> The most significant barriers to exiting are loss of income,  reluctance to lose the flexible working hours available in the sex  industry, and the camaraderie and sense of belonging that some sex  workers describe.






jtrekkie said:


> This is one of the major reasons it is difficult to regulate.



Eh? Most people work primarily for economic reasons, yet there's no difficulty in regulating non-sex jobs...


----------



## Mayfurr (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I swear to God if I see one more person play the "well it works in X so Y should try it" card, I'm going to freak out.



You asked for it - 

"Well, legalised prostitution works in NZ, so the US should try it - hell, banning it everywhere except a few counties in Nevada sure hasn't eliminated it from view!"

<sits back to watch the fireworks, grabs popcorn>


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I swear to God if I see one more person play the "well it works in X so Y should try it" card, I'm going to freak out. You know what, lets adopt the immigration policy of Sweden; that works so well doesn't it? Multi-culturalism is needed in 'Murica. While we are at it, lets adopt the EUs Common Agriculture Policy, because we need to protect our agriculture.
> 
> Folks, there is no one size fits all solution to everything and if there was, the world wouldn't be as fucked up as it is now.



America has been multicultural for years. This country was built literally on the backs of immigrants.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> America has been multicultural for years. This country was built literally on the backs of immigrants.



More like british colons helped by African slaves.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> More like british colons helped by African slaves.



They made the best enemas. :V


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> They made the best enemas. :V



(Warning: may be shocking for younger audience) http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enema
Tell me you're not talking about THAT.


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> America has been multicultural for years. This country was built literally on the backs of immigrants.



You missed what I was getting at. Sweden's open immigration policy is back firing against them, and to be honest, this country is not as multicultural as people claim.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> More like british colons helped by African slaves.



Actually, I was referring to the fact that our railroads are like 30% pulverized Irishman.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> (Warning: may be shocking for younger audience) http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enema
> Tell me you're not talking about THAT.





PheonixDragon said:


> More like british *colons* helped by African slaves.



 XD


----------



## Sylox (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Actually, I was referring to the fact that our railroads are like 30% pulverized Irishman.



The Chinese built most of it and as a token of gratitude, we passed the Chinese Exclusion Act in 1882. 

'Murica...Fuck Yeah!


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> XD



Oh. Colon is actually Settler in french, my bad


----------



## Mayfurr (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You missed what I was getting at. Sweden's open immigration policy is back firing against them, and to be honest, this country is not as multicultural as people claim.



So you want a US version of the "White Australia" policy then?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Oh. Colon is actually Settler in french, my bad



:3 no bad, I'm just making a corny joke.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Oh. Colon is actually Settler in french, my bad



This is why we need multiculturalism.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> Dude if prostitution was a legal and safe process you bet every bill in ya wallet i'm throwing this boy pussy up
> 
> I can make money with my bhole?? Yes
> 
> :v


how much


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> This is why we need multiculturalism.



Because I've mixed up 2 languages? Explain.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Because I've mixed up 2 languages? Explain.



I was making a joke along the lines of "If we were multicultural, we would know that this word has a different meaning depending on the language."


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> for you?
> 
> admit feminism is great



Feminism is great


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> SHIT



I own you now


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I was making a joke along the lines of "If we were multicultural, we would know that this word has a different meaning depending on the language."



Oh.
My bad again.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> SHIT



No, he has to mean it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> No, he has to mean it.



Nope
the contract is sealed


----------



## jtrekkie (May 22, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Eh? Most people work primarily for economic reasons, yet there's no difficulty in regulating non-sex jobs...



Not regulating, but enforcing. Because the very act of supervising prostitution interferes with it, you have a problem both ways.



Saiko said:


> Uhhhhh, well I've not heard the argument before; so take my response with a grain of salt. I imagine the resources would be imports and exports for the city in question, alongside water, electricity, roads, etc. Prostitution isn't unique in its use of these. Every citizen consumes these resources. However, different industries contribute to the renewal of these resources in different amounts. The claim is that prostitution does not help renew these resources and is therefore detrimental. The weakness of the argument is that it assumes these material resources are the only measure of benefit and that 0 production is the "bad" number. It would be even more problematic if it claimed a non-zero value was the "bad" number, and this is what may happen if it has to account for immaterial products such as increased happiness or less economic inequality. The reason I mention this notion of a "bad number" is because one has to defend why that particular number is the limit, which is vulnerable to arbitrariness.



Excellent! This is an old argument that was raised by some of the French socialists of the 19th century (It will take me some time to track down the source again.) The response is that they contribute to the general morale of the community. I had to work between your post and this response.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Not regulating, but enforcing. Because the very act of supervising prostitution interferes with it, you have a problem both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! This is an old argument that was raised by some of the French socialists of the 19th century (It will take me some time to track down the source again.) The response is that they contribute to the general morale of the community. I had to work between your post and this response.



Almost everything that comes from French people is excellent, you should knew that already


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Not regulating, but enforcing. Because the very act of supervising prostitution interferes with it, you have a problem both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! This is an old argument that was raised by some of the French socialists of the 19th century (It will take me some time to track down the source again.) The response is that they contribute to the general morale of the community. I had to work between your post and this response.



Nobody does prostitutes like the French. (Just ask Ben Franklin).


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Nobody does prostitutes like the French. (Just ask Ben Franklin).



Hmpf. I don't know if I should feel offended by that, Astrium.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I swear to God if I see one more person play the "well it works in X so Y should try it" card, I'm going to freak out. You know what, lets adopt the immigration policy of Sweden; that works so well doesn't it? Multi-culturalism is needed in 'Murica. While we are at it, lets adopt the EUs Common Agriculture Policy, because we need to protect our agriculture.
> 
> Folks, there is no one size fits all solution to everything and if there was, the world wouldn't be as fucked up as it is now.



Fair enough, but the argument (well... mine at least) isn't quite "because it works for New Zealand, we should try it." Instead it's "doing this would have these benefits, and New Zealand has demonstrated this to be the case."

The issue with this reasoning is that you have to consider the detrimental effects. In the case of Sweden's immigration laws, these apparently have been an increase in radical Islam. If you can demonstrate that legalized prostitution has overall been a socioeconomic or political detriment to New Zealand, then you'll undermine its use in a defense of prostitution.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 23, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Fair enough, but the argument (well... mine at least) isn't quite "because it works for New Zealand, we should try it." Instead it's "doing this would have these benefits, and New Zealand has demonstrated this to be the case."



And also that New Zealand's example demonstrates that many of the social evils  predicted by some who opposed the decriminalisation of the sex industry  have not been experienced.



Saiko said:


> The issue with this reasoning is that you have to consider the detrimental effects. In the case of Sweden, these apparently have been an increase in radical Islam.



Eh? Prostitution increases radical Islam?


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Eh? Prostitution increases radical Islam?


My bad, was referring the immigration laws Sylox mentioned.


----------



## MalletFace (May 23, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Eh? Prostitution increases radical Islam?



I like this misunderstanding.

But oddly enough, when I looked it up, I found a handful of stories of women forced to be prostitutes using radical Islam to escape their situation. 

Huh.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> I like this misunderstanding.
> 
> But oddly enough, when I looked it up, I found a handful of stories of women forced to be prostitutes using radical Islam to escape their situation.
> 
> Huh.


So they exchanged getting fucked for $$ for getting fucked for pregnancy

Isnt that ISIS's recruiting tactic? "Come join us and be our broodmare"


----------



## MalletFace (May 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> So they exchanged getting fucked for $$ for getting fucked for pregnancy
> 
> Isnt that ISIS's recruiting tactic? "Come join us and be our broodmare"



Maiesiophilia maybe?


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 23, 2015)

as it sits bestiality is legal in only 23 states! how ever people who  have sex with animals in  the rest of the states are just charged with  animal abuse! its weird! its illegal to penetrate an animal yet legal to  be penetrated by one! as far as religion goes it has no place in any argument on anything! not even one on pop tarts!

yes people do it illegally! but only in places where it is still illegal

everything that occurs in radical Islam occurs in radical Christianity! they are the same thing!

i must state that morals have nothing to do with this argument! morality is a construct of the mind! built on the teachings of perents and personal life experience


----------



## Machine (May 23, 2015)

This topic descended into gender nonsense oh god.

I'm a woman and the most feminine thing I will wear are tight-fitting shirts. I'm a jeans and sneakers person because they're comfortable to me. I don't like clothes that expose most of the skin on my body mostly because of sensitivity issues.

...I'm weird like that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

I should have the freedom to sell my ass on the black market if i so choose


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Just what we need more people choosing to do filthy shit instead of getting an education and holding down a good job.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Just what we need more people choosing to do filthy shit instead of getting an education and holding down a good job.



I have a job


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Then why do you wanna be a whore? You add nothing of value to society by doing that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Just what we need more people choosing to do filthy shit instead of getting an education and holding down a good job.



Again, you talk as though they are like "hmm... well, I could go do my PhD and become a researcher and travel the world... or I could become a prostitute and work outside the law and get smacked about by my pimp. Prostitution it is!"

Most of them don't go into it out of choice, it's the only way to keep treading water, and I don't know about you, but I can't begin to imagine the circumstances which surround this (and I consider myself lucky that I do have options open to me such as living at home with my parents to avoid eviction because I can't pay the rent, etc - I consider myself lucky that my parents are willing to put me up at 22!)

 A lot of people, their parents would probably say "you're 18 now, go find your own place to live" and not help them if they needed help. And since they didn't have the resources (or maybe time, maybe they had to look after an ill parent or something) to go to college, they are getting laughed out of interviews for minimum wage jobs because they don't have a degree and the job market is so terrible right now, you need to have a good degree to get a job in retail.

So no home, no job, what are they gonna do when someone suggests them a way to make enough money to pay rent on a place? It would pretty much be that or be homeless.

Just because you don't accept what they're doing, it's never a bad thing to try and understand why they are doing it.




Sylox said:


> Then why do you wanna be a whore? You add nothing of value to society by doing that.



I think it's great that you are in a position where you can go on to study/train for a job which allows you to add value to society or change the world. I really do. It's great to have that security and feeling of self-worth. But, thing is, not every person has that. Not everyone has the opportunities or personal resources to go on and do something amazing.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

I try not to understand the plight of people doing illegal stuff because I don't want to rationalize their egregious behavior. If they want a job, they can work at McDonald's or something. They hire Mexicans all of the time, so they'll probably hire them as well.

Besides, it's hard for me to empathize with people as it is.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I try not to understand the plight of people doing illegal stuff because I don't want to rationalize their egregious behavior. *If they want a job, they can work at McDonald's or something*. They hire Mexicans all of the time, so they'll probably hire them as well.
> 
> Besides, it's hard for me to empathize with people as it is.



Again.... they can't.

They've put in dozens of applications to their local branches but they never bother to get back to them.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Well, there's ONE good thing that came out of this thread. Anyone who says "IDGAF what people think about me and my views" has zero chance of becoming a politician and imposing their views on the rest of us 

Btw, I've talked to prostitutes before. Some do it because it pays well and allows them to set their own hours, which is especially convenient while going to a university. Some do it just because they really like sex and this gives them that plus money. Not all are in it because they have no other choice.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Again.... they can't.
> 
> They've put in dozens of applications to their local branches but they never bother to get back to them.



But then why turn to prostitution? 



Rassah said:


> Well, there's ONE good thing that came out of this thread. Anyone who says "IDGAF what people think about me and my views" has zero chance of becoming a politician and imposing their views on the rest of us



Thank the lord you won't be in politics. We don't need anymore people who have their heads stuck in the clouds with crazy opinions.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But then why turn to prostitution?



Because people need to have a source of income or they will, like... starve. And since no one will hire them because the job market is so bad, they can't get income any other way.

Unfortunately it's near-on impossible for them to live without money and a roof over their head.

Maybe you might prefer the idea of sleeping rough to entering prostitution, but that's your opinion and your choice - IF that situation and choice was necessary for you to make. I'm sure there's a lot of people sleeping rough right now who share your feelings and would rather do that than be a prostitute, and again, that's up to them.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

I think a better answer is, "If they want to, why not?"


(No, I will never be a politician, because I'm not deluded enough to think that's a way to actually change the status quo. I will be more effective doing what I'm doing though. Already am, actually)


----------



## Machine (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Thank the lord you won't be in politics. We don't need anymore *people who have their heads stuck in the clouds with crazy opinions.*


That's all politics is.



Sylox said:


> Besides, it's hard for me to empathize with people as it is.


We definitely do need people who lack empathy in politics, though. Hahaha




Rassah said:


> I think a better answer is, "If they want to, why not?"


muh religious values


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Just what we need more people choosing to do filthy shit instead of getting an education and holding down a good job.



Prostitution isn't necessarily in place of an education. As I said, I would do a number of things for money; and I'm an undergraduate getting paid to present his research in San Francisco. 


Sylox said:


> Then why do you wanna be a whore? You add nothing of value to society by doing that.





Sylox said:


> But then why turn to prostitution?


It's not "turning to prostitution." It's lining my own pockets with extra spending money. Also, we've already discussed whether it adds to society. We need a way to measure its effects on non-material benefits like general happiness.


----------



## Lhune (May 23, 2015)

Giving sexually frustrated people a legal outlet for their desires is of quite a bit of value to society, I imagine.


----------



## Lomberdia (May 23, 2015)

Who pays hookers now-a-days anyway!? wtf.

Last I remember you get your sex then when it's time to pay, you simply say 'fuck that' and kick her ass out of your car to walk to her next corner. When I was younger and actually looked for them for my sex fix (I liked being with a different girl) I never paid them. Rain, snow, hot, cold....if she demanded payment first, I play the "I don't know if you're a cop" line and either they give the sex or gtfo of my car. Eitherway, I never paid them so it's not illegal! Wooo legal loopholes. Just make sure you have the money to flash them so they think they are getting paid then put it back into your pocket so they can't snatch-n-run on you. 

Plus you can treat hookers however you want anyway. What they gonna do? Call the cops and rat themselves out. pfffft. Glad I'm out of that life though...craigslist is much better :V


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Ewwwwww! Who gets street hookers to have sex with them in cars nowadays? That's disgusting. Nowadays you browse hooker photos and profiles online, and order a private meeting in a nice hotel or apartment, with showers to clean up (sometimes before the act).


----------



## Lomberdia (May 23, 2015)

Cleaning up...FOR a hooker!? pffft never! If they want that money, they gonna suck it no matter how rancid and swampy it is lol. Remember, hookers are like 2nd class citizens. Their opinions doesn't matter. 

What you're talking about is maybe a classy craigslist girl. Not something you find walking the streets.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

No, cleaning up THE hooker, in case she's a bit rank. Shove her into that shower and don't let her out till she shines.

I didn't think anyone walked the streets any more, what with internet conveniences.


----------



## Lomberdia (May 23, 2015)

I still find plenty of women walking the streets. Too many bots on craigslist. Besides, all you gotta do is drive up to her and ask if she needs a ride. A hooker will say yes, a non-hooker will say no. Is it offensive to assume almost every woman walking the street at 2AM is a hooker? Sure but then again....its likely true. Ask away. 

You could find them at normal times but I find them at night when the average, sane, non-trouble maker type of people are asleep or at work.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Ewwwwww! Who gets street hookers to have sex with them in cars nowadays? That's disgusting. Nowadays you browse hooker photos and profiles online, and order a private meeting in a nice hotel or apartment, with showers to clean up (sometimes before the act).



Those are known as "escorts". As far as I know, there are a lot of "escort" services in the western part of the us and usually they are working on their own. (and not cheap)
And do not forget  courtesans. 
Not all sex workers are run by pimps, but at the same time, there needs to be a shift in the way we think about sex and sex workers.



Lomberdia said:


> Plus you can treat hookers however you want anyway. What they gonna do? Call the cops and rat themselves out. pfffft. Glad I'm out of that life though...craigslist is much better :V



Because of assholes like these, there needs to be a shift for better laws that protect prostitutes.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I try not to understand the plight of people doing illegal stuff because I don't want to rationalize their egregious behavior.



Of course. It's not like these people are somebody's sister, daughter, or mother (or brother, son or even father) - they're just a bunch of low-life orcs come to corrupt 'Murrica, right? Never mind if they're on the bones of their arse trying to compete with thousands of others for a handful of jobs, never mind they have bills to pay and possibly family to care for - oh no, just stuff 'em in jail and treat them like refuse until they "see the light" because they don't fit YOUR fucked-up model of morality. And never mind actually trying to fix one of the core causes of why  people go into prostitution - the lack of any other route in their  circumstances for financial survival - because it's FAR more satisfying  to be a smug self-righteous arrogant prick lording it over the less  fortunate from on high, right? 

Do I really have to explain to you that "*Prostitutes are people too*"? 
/facepalm

What's next, Sylox? Executing prostitutes like ISIS and Saudi Arabia "to discourage the others" so your tender sensibilities aren't disturbed?



Sylox said:


> Besides, it's hard for me to empathize with people as it is.



And you want to get into *politics*? Good luck with that. No, actually stay the fuck away from any leadership role whatsoever. With that attitude, you aren't fit to team-lead a bunch of dishwashers, let alone take any public office...


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

I had a friend who was an escort 
made a lot of money off sugardaddies


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Of course. It's not like these people are somebody's sister, daughter, or mother (or brother, son or even father) - they're just a bunch of low-life orcs come to corrupt 'Murrica, right? Never mind if they're on the bones of their arse trying to compete with thousands of others for a handful of jobs, never mind they have bills to pay and possibly family to care for - oh no, just stuff 'em in jail and treat them like refuse until they "see the light" because they don't fit YOUR fucked-up model of morality. And never mind actually trying to fix one of the core causes of why  people go into prostitution - the lack of any other route in their  circumstances for financial survival - because it's FAR more satisfying  to be a smug self-righteous arrogant prick lording it over the less  fortunate from on high, right?
> 
> Do I really have to explain to you that "*Prostitutes are people too*"?
> /facepalm
> ...



I'm not that crazy, I just think instead of encouraging this sick practice we discourage it through the CJS. Of course they're people, I'm not discounting that, what I'm saying is prostitution adds nothing to the economy when you add all the numbers up and that means you're adding nothing to society AFAIC. I mean what will your kids think when they find out mommy or daddy pays the bills by being escorts and prostitutes? That'll scar them for life.




Mayfurr said:


> And you want to get into *politics*? Good luck with that. No, actually stay the fuck away from any leadership role whatsoever. With that attitude, you aren't fit to team-lead a bunch of dishwashers, let alone take any public office...



Your opinion is dumb and an attack on my character.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> Cleaning up...FOR a hooker!? pffft never! If they want that money, they gonna suck it no matter how rancid and swampy it is lol. Remember, hookers are like 2nd class citizens. Their opinions doesn't matter.
> 
> What you're talking about is maybe a classy craigslist girl. Not something you find walking the streets.



I'm absolutely astonished that you have a girlfriend that is in a willing, consenting relationship with you.



Sylox said:


> Then why do you wanna be a whore? You add nothing of value to society by doing that.



My body, my rules, my decisions, my money.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

IDGAC if it is _your _body, your actions are affecting me and the community at large.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDGAC if it is _your _body, your actions are affecting me and the community at large.



I live nowhere near Maryland.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I live nowhere near Maryland.



I was speaking about you per se, I was talking about those who engage and facilitate prostitution.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I was speaking about you per se, I was talking about those who engage and facilitate prostitution.



You live in an upper-class neighbourhood where prostitutes don't walk the streets at night.
Furthermore, I'd like you to explain to me how prostitutes _do_ affect your life and neighbourhood.

Like it or not, not all prostitutes walk the street. Some work out of their homes.


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDGAC if it is _your _body, your actions are affecting me and the community at large.



This is what comes to mind. http://i.imgur.com/YsbK1D8.jpg


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

I mean they don't affect me personally, I just don't want them near me or my kids. They'd probably corrupt my children if I had any.


----------



## Zop (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> They'd probably corrupt my children if I had any.


How? If anything, they would probably ignore your kids because they are focused on work.


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> They'd probably corrupt my children if I had any.


I doubt it. The only reliable factor in whether your children become prostitutes is finances. Apart from that, it's a gamble whether or not they'd consider it, regardless of whether they saw prostitutes in-person.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean they don't affect me personally, I just don't want them near me or my kids. They'd probably corrupt my children if I had any.


Prostitutes want nothing to do with your kids or interacting with them.
There's no way to identify them anyways unless you see them on the street corner at night.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Well, then my argument rests on morality. I consider it filthy, perverted and degrading to engage in prostitution.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well, then my argument rests on morality. I consider it filthy, perverted and degrading to engage in prostitution.


Your morals shouldn't trump the rights of others though, is what I'm saying.

"Filthy, perverted and degrading" has been used to demonize others and stomp on the rights of other people before, such as homosexuals and transgender people.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

I just don't agree with it and think its wrong and those who support it are ignorant and have no self-respect.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well, then my argument rests on morality. I consider it filthy, perverted and degrading to engage in prostitution.



Morality is subjective and not absolute. It's not a fact.
If you use your morality to dehumanize another, no matter who they are,  makes you ignorant.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

So that means we should allow this because somebodies feelings are basically hurt and they feel dehumanized all because they can't charge money to have sex? My god, we've become so soft as a nation. This PC crap is turning us into wusses.


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So that means we should allow this because somebodies feelings are basically hurt and they feel dehumanized all because they can't charge money to have sex? My god, we've become so soft as a nation. This PC crap is turning us into wusses.


No, Ozriel's point goes back to your morality not applying to someone's rights.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

That's not fair! It basically means they can run around having sex for money all because my morality has no basis when it comes to personal rights.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So that means we should allow this because somebodies feelings are basically hurt and they feel dehumanized all because they can't charge money to have sex? My god, we've become so soft as a nation. This PC crap is turning us into wusses.


Just stating a realistic thing. 
If you believe that killing is wrong, that's fine. Not everyone will share that. That's your moral.
 If you believe that killing is wrong, except when defending yourself. That's your moral. Not everyone will share the same.
However, if you believe that killing is wrong, except for people that look like criminals, that's your moral twisted to represent what you feel is right.




Sylox said:


> That's not fair! It basically means they can run around having sex for money all because my morality has no basis when it comes to personal rights.



Morals are subjective and not absolute.
You can still do something wrong and believe it is right.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Okay so here's a helpful guideline:
- If you don't want to be a prostitute, don't be one.
- If you don't want to have sex with a prostitute, don't have sex with one.
- If someone is trying to force you to become a prostitute, report it to the police.
- If someone is trying to force you to have sex with a prostitute, report it to the police.
- If someone is forcing children to become prostitutes, report it to the police.
- If someone is trying to become a prostitute and is underage, report it to the police.
- If someone wants to become a prostitute and is not:
-- Forcing you to become one with them
-- Forcing you to have sex with them
-- Forcing your children into being prostitutes
-- Forcing you to have sex with prostitutes
-- Underage
... then let them do what they're doing, because what they're doing is harming nobody.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Ohh okay now I get it

@Volk: They are harming themselves and not providing anything of value to society. There is nothing to be gained from legalizing prostitution.


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's not fair! It basically means they can run around having sex for money all because my morality has no basis when it comes to personal rights.


What do you mean it's not fair? That's the entire point of a right. It's not subject to popular vote or opinion. Otherwise interracial marriages and the like would still be illegal.



Sylox said:


> They are harming themselves and not providing anything of value to society. There is nothing to be gained from legalizing prostitution.


Non-productivity doesn't preclude legalization. If something had to be productive in order to be legal, then we wouldn't have a multitude of luxuries that are otherwise perfectly acceptable. Also, it isn't inherently physically harmful; and self-harm doesn't mean it should be illegal anyway. We've already been over that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh okay now I get it
> 
> @Volk: They are harming themselves and not providing anything of value to society. There is nothing to be gained from legalizing prostitution.



Why does someone harming themselves in this way or that way concern you so much?
Do you care about drug addicts? Alcoholics? People who do self-harm (such as cutting)? People who smoke cigarettes or eat McDonalds every day?

"They're harming themselves" is not an argument because it can be refuted simply by saying "that's not your concern".

Digital artists/furry artists don't provide anything of value to society, but here you are in the fandom.


We've already discussed the pros of legalizing prostitution and I've linked a documentary of what prostitution could look like if it was made legal, as it is in Japan. (Under the guise of "personal care worker" and the exploitation of loopholes in the laws).


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

I mean I don't know what else to say since you've attacked all of my arguments. I mean boy, you guys must want society to descend into a chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters b/c that's whats going to happen if its legalized.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean I don't know what else to say since you've attacked all of my arguments. I mean boy, you guys must want society to descend into a chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters b/c that's whats going to happen if its legalized.



If it's legalized, that means you'll get less lowlifes taking advantage of people who want to sell themselves for sex. I.E: Abusive pimps.
You'll also get less sexual abuse crimes since prostitution will get you time. I.e. Sex crazed sadists and murders who kill prostitutes because of dehumanization.
Legalizing it would mean proper testing to prevent the spread of STDs and HIV.
Proper birth control to prevent unwanted children, options for adoption, etc.
Licenses to track prostitutes, labor rights, etc.

If one adult wants to buy sex from another CONSENTING adult, that's on them. However, it should not be a crime. Yet, if a person is coerced into selling their body, that should be illegal.

Yes...chaos...all chaos because sex. America's going to explode like the Netherlands because of sex. Hell in a hand-basket!
The country has a shitton of double standards like Pornography (which is also a form of prostitution), and that's legal. And society's still here.

 For someone who claims to not be religious, you have a lot of christian-morality against sex.


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean I don't know what else to say since you've attacked all of my arguments.


When every single angle gets shot down, it's often a good indication that the platform is flawed.



Sylox said:


> I mean boy, you guys must want society to descend into a chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters b/c that's whats going to happen if its legalized.


Not only is this an unfounded slippery slope, but it's also in disagreement with the majority of human history during which prostitution was legal.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean I don't know what else to say since you've attacked all of my arguments. I mean boy, you guys must want society to descend into a chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters b/c that's whats going to happen if its legalized.



It won't though. Prostitution already happens, Sylox. Hookup culture is absolutely massive. 
Download Grindr and look at the guys in your area.

I went through the areas of Maryland on Craigslist and I counted how many hookup ads there are for you:
*Annapolis*
W4W (lesbian): 11
W4M (hetero): 29
M4W (hetero): 133
M4M (gay): 130
Casual encounters: 1792
*Total:* 2095

*Baltimore*
W4W (lesbian): 294
W4M (hetero): 143
M4W (hetero: 1937
M4M (gay): 2500+
Casual encounters: 2500+
*Total:* 7374+

*Cumberland Valley*
W4W (lesbian): 3
W4M (hetero): 19
M4W (hetero): 60
M4M (gay): 27
Casual encounters: 1057
*Total:* 1166

*Eastern Shore*
W4W (lesbian): 10
W4M (hetero): 22
M4W (hetero): 171
M4M (gay): 220
Casual encounters: 2500+
*Total:* 2923+

*Frederick*
W4W (lesbian): 7
W4M (hetero): 26
M4W (hetero): 192
M4M (gay): 100
Casual encounters: 2180
*Total:* 2505

*Southern Maryland*
W4W (lesbian): 12
W4M (hetero): 26
M4W (hetero): 124
M4M (gay): 153
Casual encounters: 2311
*Total:* 2626

*Western Maryland*
W4W (lesbian): 4
W4M (hetero): 19
M4W (hetero): 97
M4M (gay): 55
Casual encounters: 1764
*Total:* 1939

*Entire total:* 20,628 ads for casual sex encounters in Maryland alone, and that's *just* on Craigslist, that's not counting Kijiji, Plenty Of Fish, Grindr, or anything else.
Whether you'd like to admit it or not, I can absolutely guarantee that money is being exchanged in a lot of these Craigslist posts, and you would have no idea it was even going on.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh okay now I get it
> 
> @Volk: They are harming themselves and not providing anything of value to society. There is nothing to be gained from legalizing prostitution.



I wouldn't say that easily and legally obtainable sexual contact is valueless. People need to feel intimacy and sex is pretty much a human need (unless you're asexual). Essentially, prostitutes provide in the same way as a chef, or a construction worker, or a doctor: they fill a human need.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> If it's legalized, that means you'll get less lowlifes taking advantage of people who want to sell themselves for sex. I.E: Abusive pimps.
> You'll also get less sexual abuse crimes since prostitution will get you time. I.e. Sex crazed sadists and murders who kill prostitutes because of dehumanization.
> Legalizing it would mean proper testing to prevent the spread of STDs and HIV.
> Proper birth control to prevent unwanted children, options for adoption, etc.
> Licenses to track prostitutes, labor rights, etc.



That's all wishful thinking; we both know it won't turn out like that, especially if the government is involved.



Ozriel said:


> Yes...chaos...all chaos because sex. America's going to explode like the Netherlands because of sex. Hell in a hand-basket!
> The country has a shitton of double standards like Pornography (which is also a form of prostitution), and that's legal. And society's still here.



Can't compare the two countries.



Ozriel said:


> For someone who claims to not be religious, you have a lot of christian-morality against sex.



Just cuz I'm Atheist doesn't mean I instantly shed my views on morality. I'm a very moral and prudish person who doesn't like how society indulges itself in partying, drinking, doing drugs and having random sex...it's crazy and its scary. But you all have no problem with that and it's telling. If I was a religious, I'd pray for you guys.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDGAC if it is _your _body, your actions are affecting me and the community at large.




Your gay fucking actions, and gay marrying actions, are affecting me and my community at large!


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

You remind me of a southern preacher


----------



## Maugryph (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Can't compare the two countries.



Why not? When people have discussions, they commonly compare things to other things. What is your logic in why we can't compare two different countries? Or is that you way of saying 'I don't have a valid response'?


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Saiko said:


> When every single angle gets shot down, it's often a good indication that the platform is flawed.



But I don't like being proven wrong at all and my views called into question. I'm just going off of what I hear and I'm sure the people who said it were correct and meant no harm.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Just cuz I'm Atheist doesn't mean I instantly shed my views on morality. I'm a very moral and prudish person who doesn't like how society indulges itself in partying, drinking, doing drugs and having random sex...it's crazy and its scary. But you all have no problem with that and it's telling. If I was a religious, I'd pray for you guys.



Actually, wrong. I despise drugs and excessive drinking. I'm okay with partying so long as things don't get insanely out of hand. As for sex, I don't see why we shouldn't make it a more normal thing. Like, a movie with excessive violence gets rated R while a movie woth a visible penis gets rated NC17, despite the fact that sex is a natural, healthy part of life and and dying in an overly elaborate _Saw_â€‹ trap most definitely is not.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Also, Sylox, Econ 101: If someone e is willing to voluntarily trade money for a service, then by definition that service is providing them with value. So if people are willing to pay prostitutes, *even if prostittion is illegal and risky to buy*, then obviously prostitutes are providing a useful service that is demanded by economy. Otherwise no one would pay for them. It's entertainment, same as the multi billion "useless" services like movies, TV, and video games.

Also also, hate to break it to you, but you're NOT moral. Or at least not ethical. You have some outdated conservative religious type of morality, but your claims, beliefs, and wants are actually quite immoral and unethical. Starting with the fact that you want to impose force on others to stop them from thinking or doing things that you disapprove of, as if you own their bodies and minds like some sort of a slave master.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's all wishful thinking; we both know it won't turn out like that, especially if the government is involved.



Because morals on sex. Filthy, nasty, sex.





> Can't compare the two countries.



Yes I can. Basically developed countries with different views. The Netherlands are a bit more progressive.
Actually, Nevada as semi-legal prostitution...specifically in Las Vegas since it's a tourist hub. Courtesan "hotels". They are taxed and also plastered with regs to prevent something happening...like abusive sadists coming in to beat the workers or a spread in STDs. 




> Just cuz I'm Atheist doesn't mean I instantly shed my views on morality. I'm a very moral and prudish person who doesn't like how society indulges itself in partying, drinking, doing drugs and having random sex...it's crazy and its scary. But you all have no problem with that and it's telling. If I was a religious, I'd pray for you guys.



That's your opinion. Close minded, but your opinion. However, how and what others do is their business. I may not be sex-crazed (I find porn gross), I find partying boring, drinking in excess boring (and stupid since I am spoiled on German and Canadian beers and they are meant to be enjoyed...not chugged like pisswater) but I know what having a healthy look on sex can have for people. If you stop giving a damn about what people want to do in the back of their car, or in their bedroom, or in a hotel that may or may not have bedbugs, then you can focus on other things that may interest you.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But I don't like being proven wrong at all and my views called into question. I'm just going off of what I hear and I'm sure the people who said it were correct and meant no harm.



I literally don't even know what to say to this.
Sylox, are you trolling us?




Ozriel said:


> (and stupid since I am spoiled on German and Canadian beers and they are meant to be enjoyed...not chugged like pisswater)



OT but I read this as "German and Canadian bears". As in gay bears.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 23, 2015)

Those statistics on craigslist tho? Thats quite a high ratio of incidence of males seeking hookups to females. Sucks for the hetero males that there's not enough to go around (well then again you can factor in multiple partners but then also pickiness on the desired partner but then again youre probably not picky on what your dick goes in at the craigslist point)

but anyways...why so many males to females? Is it still a culture thing or a biological thing. Or both?


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> That's your opinion. Close minded, but your opinion...but I know what having a healthy look on sex can have for people. If you stop giving a damn about what people want to do in the back of their car, or in their bedroom, or in a hotel that may or may not have bedbugs, then you can focus on other things that may interest you.



It's not closed minded at all and the only way you can have a healthy sex life is by being faithful and not have random sex. I have no sex life, so I really shouldn't care about this stuff, but I do and it irks the living shit out of me when I see people getting sex so quick and easy...it's not only unfair, it's nasty and gross. No love or romance just 15 minutes for w/e prostitutes do.



Rassah said:


> Also also, hate to break it to you, but you're NOT moral. Or at least not ethical. You have some outdated conservative religious type of morality, but your claims, beliefs, and wants are actually quite immoral and unethical. Starting with the fact that you want to impose force on others to stop them from thinking or doing things that you disapprove of, as if you own their bodies and minds like some sort of a slave master.



That's your biased opinion.



Volkodav said:


> I literally don't even know what to say to this.
> Sylox, are you trolling us?



I derive nothing from trolling, so no. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Those statistics on craigslist tho? Thats quite a high ratio of incidence of males seeking hookups to females. Sucks for the hetero males that there's not enough to go around (well then again you can factor in multiple partners but then also pickiness on the desired partner but then again youre probably not picky on what your dick goes in at the craigslist point)
> 
> but anyways...why so many males to females? Is it still a culture thing or a biological thing. Or both?



I think it's a cultural thing. Females who go for this kind of thing are seen as disgusting, dirty, gross, slut, whore, etc. Men who go for it are gross but it's considered "typical".
Then yknow.. there's the whole in-the-closet thing for gays and lesbians.



Sylox said:


> I derive nothing from trolling, so no. What you see is what you get.



Oh lordy. Okay.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> OT but I read this as "German and Canadian bears". As in gay bears.



I find bears attractive....and yet I am a woman :X
Am i sick in the head?



Sylox said:


> It's not closed minded at all and the only way you can have a healthy sex life is by being faithful and not have random sex. I have no sex life, so I really shouldn't care about this stuff, but I do and it irks the living shit out of me when I see people getting sex so quick and easy...it's not only unfair, it's nasty and gross. No love or romance just 15 minutes for w/e prostitutes do.



Accordingto your views, you don't have a healthy look on sex. To you, it's depravity and immoral, yet you GIVE A DAMN about what other people do.
Stop QQing what you can and cannot have and go jack off to some furry porn. If you like, I will buy you a bad dragon dildo to stick it in to replace what you can't get.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's not closed minded at all and the only way you can have a healthy sex life is by being faithful and not have random sex.



Not really. A healthy sex life is being fulfilled sexually. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having lots of sex with lots of different people, do that. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having sex with a single intimate partner, do that.



Ozriel said:


> I am a woman



How do I keep forgetting this?


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Not really. A healthy sex life is being fulfilled sexually. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having lots of sex with lots of different people, do that. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having sex with a single intimate partner, do that.



And touching yourself when you do not have a partner. Basically, knowing where your buttons are helps when you do choose to take on someone to fufill both your needs sexually. Sex isn't just "Stick it in and cum". It's like dancing...or swimming. There are different ways to do it.



> How do I keep forgetting this?



because I do not make it obvious XD


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> Accordingto your views, you don't have a healthy look on sex. To you, it's depravity and immoral, yet you GIVE A DAMN about what other people do.
> Stop QQing what you can and cannot have and go jack off to some furry porn. If you like, I will buy you a bad dragon dildo to stick it in to replace what you can't get.



I don't want anything up my butt so no thank you and I will jack off to furry porn tonight like I do every night. At least I'm being faithful to my right hand and not cheating on it w/ my left.



Astrium said:


> Not really. A healthy sex life is being fulfilled sexually. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having lots of sex with lots of different people, do that. If you feel sexually fulfilled by having sex with a single intimate partner, do that.



That's not what I learned in church; monogamy fulfills your needs, not polygamy and having multiple sex partners.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't want anything up my butt so no thank you and I will jack off to furry porn tonight like I do every night. At least I'm being faithful to my right hand and not cheating on it w/ my left.



TMI, did not need to know that.



Sylox said:


> That's not what I learned in church; monogamy fulfills your needs, not polygamy and having multiple sex partners.



You always make the argument that your religious views don't matter but here you are talking about what you learned in church. For a lot of Christian people, they feel sexually fulfilled with one intimate partner, and that's okay. But not everyone thinks that way. Some poeple don't like the feeling of being "tied down" to a single partner. Some people just like the experience of having lots of different kinds of sex with lots of different kinds of people (myself included). It's not that I can't be in or enjoy a monogamous relationship, I just don't see why I should stop having sex when I'm not.


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 23, 2015)

Because children have eyes, that's why.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Having multiple sex partners is how you contract HIV/AIDs and STDs, plus it's unhealthy for you emotionally as well. If these are just fuck buddies then you're not deriving any love from it. Sex should be about love, not just for fun.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Then why are you jacking off to furry porn? That's selfish.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Having multiple sex partners is how you contract HIV/AIDs and STDs, plus it's unhealthy for you emotionally as well. If these are just fuck buddies then you're not deriving any love from it. Sex should be about love, not just for fun.



The vast majority of STDs can be either prevented through something as simple as using a condom or cured after they're contracted. I can only remember one STD that neither one works against. I don't think sex with multiple partners is emotionally unhealthy either. Like I said above, sexual fulfillment and a healthy sex life. Actually, when emotional damage and multiple sex partners are linked, it's actually usually the other way around. That is, people who are emotionally unstable are more likely to have multiple partners, rather than being unstable because they have multiple partners. And whether sex should be about love is debatable. A relationship is definitely more intimate if the people involved have a healthy sex life (with each other), again excepting asexuals. But I see nothing wrong with having sex for fun either, so long as everybody involved is aware that it's just for fun and not a relationship.


----------



## Rassah (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> > _Also also, hate to break it to you, but you're NOT moral..._
> 
> 
> 
> That's your biased opinion.



Unfortunately, no, it isn't. Morality, or as I prefer, ethics (since it's not tied to any stupid religious connotations) is objective if based on the fundamental axiom of "you own your own body."
Since that axiom is self-evidently true, it's fairly easy to derive almost all ethics out of it completely logically and objectively. And based on that, you are not ethical/moral, because you believe you should have the right to own someone else's body. Which is rather ironic due to your race.


----------



## Kosdu (May 23, 2015)

Honestly, there's a lot of lovely people that it would be very nice to share some intimate moments with...
It doesn't lessen anybody.


Frankly, I'm going to stop trying to give you advice Sylox because you refuse to remove your blindfold.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Then why are you jacking off to furry porn? That's selfish.



Because its fucking hot and I'm always horny.




Astrium said:


> But I see nothing wrong with having sex for fun either, so long as everybody involved is aware that it's just for fun and not a relationship.



Sex is for procreation and if not that as a way to show you love your SO; it shouldn't be just to enjoy a one night stand.




Rassah said:


> Unfortunately, no, it isn't. Morality, or as I prefer, ethics (since it's not tied to any stupid religious connotations) is objective if based on the fundamental axiom of "you own your own body."
> Since that axiom is self-evidently true, it's fairly easy to derive almost all ethics out of it completely logically and objectively. And based on that, you are not ethical/moral, because you believe you should have the right to own someone else's body. Which is rather ironic due to your race.



That's your biased opinion.


----------



## Volkodav (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because its fucking hot and I'm always horny.


smh.... the obsession with sex in this country..



Sylox said:


> Sex is for procreation and if not that as a way to show you love your SO; it shouldn't be just to enjoy a one night stand.


"Virginity calendar: 8,779 days"

What are you gonna name the baby when it's born?


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Sex is for procreation



We're both bisexual, neither one of us believes that.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Having multiple sex partners is how you contract HIV/AIDs and STDs, plus it's unhealthy for you emotionally as well. If these are just fuck buddies then you're not deriving any love from it. Sex should be about love, not just for fun.



Wrong.
You can be monogamous and still contract an STD without having multiple partners. What contracts STDs is negligence and lack of proper sexual education.
Use a condom! Wrap it! Protect that shit!

And as humans, sex has become less of procreation and more for "satisfying that itch" because of human technology and birth control options. There are also health benefits to sex.


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

No surprise Sylox doesn't understand the meaning of objective, as in "not an opinion." Or maybe he thinks its ok for people to own other people. Sylox, does that mean what happened historically to your ancestors was perfectly fine and moral?


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> Wrong.
> You can be monogamous and still contract an STD without having multiple partners. What contracts STDs is negligence and lack of proper sexual education.
> Use a condom! Wrap it! Protect that shit!



"Condoms go on your dick so you don't get sick."


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> We're both bisexual, neither one of us believes that.



It's not how I was raised and I don't want to go against what I was taught, but I'd kill to have sex with someone b/c it's obvious I can't find anyone so quick sex seems nice but I can't wrap my head around how weird it is to have sex just for fun.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's not how I was raised and I don't want to go against what I was taught, but I'd kill to have sex with someone b/c it's obvious I can't find anyone so quick sex seems nice but I can't wrap my head around how weird it is to have sex just for fun.






Rassah said:


> No surprise Sylox doesn't understand the meaning of objective, as in "not an opinion." Or maybe he thinks its ok for people to own other people. Sylox, does that mean what happened historically to your ancestors was perfectly fine and moral?



The fuck is your deal w/ me dude? I'm not stupid so don't insinuate that I don't know the difference and I'm not going to answer that loaded question.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's not how I was raised and I don't want to go against what I was taught, but I'd kill to have sex with someone b/c it's obvious I can't find anyone so quick sex seems nice but I can't wrap my head around how weird it is to have sex just for fun.



Not everything we were taught was right. Over the years I've come to realize that a lot of people have fed me bad information, either intentionally to get me to support what they wanted me to support or unintentionally because someone else taught them wrong as well. A man should be able to defend his beliefs but also recognize when they're wrong.


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's not how I was raised and I don't want to go against what I was taught,



Sometimes its nice to have a reminder that the crazy, psychotic, violent, antisocial, bigoted, or ignorant opinions that some of the members spout on this forum are not their fault, and that they are just humans, like everyone else, who are victims of terrible upbringing...



Sylox said:


> The fuck is your deal w/ me dude?



Pretty simple, actually. You want to own and control other people and their bodies, because you don't like what they are doing, or want to force them to do what you want. Prostitution is the example here, and your slew of other conservative and political beliefs elsewhere. You don't believe that people are free individuals who should be free to decide what they want to do with their own bodies and their own lives. Kinda like you feel you should own and control them. Something that is not moral at all, no matter how you look at it. I just think it's ironic.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

Some people teach theyre kids to kill people. Some people teach their kids to hate. I can't imagine why you'd think parents are always 'right', adults are flawed. 

Besides, you said you were an atheist and yet you were raised in church? If you kept the things you were taught you shouldnt be an atheist now, its wrong based on your upbringing.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Pretty simple, actually. You want to own and control other people and their bodies, because you don't like what they are doing, or want to force them to do what you want. Prostitution is the example here, and your slew of other conservative and political beliefs elsewhere. You don't believe that people are free individuals who should be free to decide what they want to do with their own bodies and their own lives. Kinda like you feel you should own and control them. Something that is not moral at all, no matter how you look at it. I just think it's ironic.



Keep your Libertarian BS to yourself because I don't want to hear it. You don't know me or what I'm about so you really shouldn't be rattling off opinions about stuff you have no idea about.




WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Some people teach theyre kids to kill people. Some people teach their kids to hate. I can't imagine why you'd think parents are always 'right', adults are flawed.
> 
> Besides, you said you were an atheist and yet you were raised in church? If you kept the things you were taught you shouldnt be an atheist now, its wrong based on your upbringing.



Well this wasn't my parents doing, they are pretty open minded, I sorta just became really involved with religion when I was in my early teens and used to spout off shit that was worse than what I've said here. I like to sy that the WBC would've loved to have me as a supporter. Alot of my morality comes from the bible, very few comes from my parents b/c their teachings don't link up w/ what I learned through reading and observation. Couple this with the fact I spent a good portion of my life stuck in my room and away from a social life and other experiences, I've become very closed minded.

Yes, I'm an Atheist and was raised Catholic, but my parents gave me achoice whether or not I wanted to be religious; they really didn't care. I choose to grow up in the church because I liked the message it preached.


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Keep your Libertarian BS to yourself because I don't want to hear it. You don't know me or what I'm about so you really shouldn't be rattling off opinions about stuff you have no idea about.



You believe people shouldnt do X, Y, or Z with their bodies. 

Thus, you dont believe people should be able to do as they wish with their body. 

Simple logic really. Not BS.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

It's fine if you don't like it, or if you have opinions on promiscuity and have a preference to monogamy. But you should never use those opinions to dehumanize another because you feel that their way is wrong and feel as though it affects you personally. It doesn't.
Their lifestyle may not be for you, but is their body, their choice.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You believe people shouldnt do X, Y, or Z with their bodies.
> 
> Thus, you dont believe people should be able to do as they wish with their body.
> 
> Simple logic really. Not BS.



Whatever, I don't need to be talked down to like I'm a child or stupid.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

Hehe, deer pan I cant believe this debate is even going this long Im just glad Im not in the heat of it but I honestly cant see why people can carry those on so long x3


Sylox said:


> Sex is for procreation and if not that as a way to show you love your SO; it shouldn't be just to enjoy a one night stand



You know, I hold this value, too. 

But my value isn't going to be someone else's value. I dont care what someone else does with their life, if they "ruin" their life so be it. Everyone is likely already aware of the risks of these things and do it anyways. 

I dont care that you believe its wrong, actually I agree with you, I dont like prostitution. But I'm indifferent if people do it anyways, its not my place to make them think how I think, I'd share my thoughts and preferences maybe but people dont change their minds. Case in point: this thread


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whatever, I don't need to be talked down to like I'm a child or stupid.



Then you shouldnt react like one. Quite frankly, you've come up with the most childish retorts I've seen on this forum in a long time. Act how you want to be treated.


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Keep your Libertarian BS to yourself because I don't want to hear it. You don't know me or what I'm about so you really shouldn't be rattling off opinions about stuff you have no idea about.



What Red said. Amd of that upsets you, maybe you have some semblance of a moral compass after all.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I'm not, and I'm not. I'm just rattling off basic ethics, based only on your claims about the current topic. Sorry you don't want to hear that you are literally for the idea of claiming ownership and control of other people's lives and bodies. If that fact upsets you, maybe you have some figment of a moral compass after all.



I don't want to control people or their bodies...why would you think that? All I'm saying is that prostitution is wrong. Don't make up lies about me.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

Prostitution is wrong because I think it's gross, therefore it should be illegal and people shouldn't be allowed to do it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Prostitution is wrong because I think it's gross, therefore it should be illegal and people shouldn't be allowed to do it.



But I'm not trying to control other people's bodies, so stop lying about me, it's not politically correct.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

Just for reference:



Sylox said:


> *IDGAC if it is your body, your actions are affecting me and the community at large.*



Ummm....
If you feel that other people's actions are affecting you in order to dehumanize a group of people, you are pushing your morals onto someone else. 
If prostitution is wrong to you? Okay then, but in what way is it affecting you?
And most of your posts have been in one way or another both dehumanizing AND stating that it affects you.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hehe, deer pan I cant believe this debate is even going this long Im just glad Im not in the heat of it but I honestly cant see why people can carry those on so long x3
> 
> 
> You know, I hold this value, too.
> ...



Now see, this is how opinions should be done. I debate to learn. I'm not trying to convince someone else to change their mind, I'm trying to learn why they feel the way they do. If someone ends up changing their mind and follows my line of thinking, great. If not, great, that's how they see things. I've actually had my mind changed myself a few times after debating people. As an example, I didn't always support abortion. After taking some time to understand why the people who were for it felt the way they did, I ended up changing my position because I relaized that their logic made more sense to me. This is generally what I try to do: drop in, state my opinion, and get the hell out, unless there are factual errors or misconceptions I think need to be address ed. I hate when people reach a conclusion based on false information.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> Ummm....
> If you feel that other people's actions are affecting you in order to dehumanize a group of people, you are pushing your morals onto someone else.
> If prostitution is wrong to you? Okay then, but in what way is it affecting you?



Its not affecting me, I just...idk. Its the sex part of it that I don't like.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Its not affecting me, I just...idk. Its the sex part of it that I don't like.



The sex part doesn't involve you.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Its not affecting me, I just...idk. Its the sex part of it that I don't like.



Then that's fine. That's your opinion. If you find it gross, you find it gross. That was all that needed to be said.


----------



## MalletFace (May 24, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> If you feel that other people's actions are affecting you in order to dehumanize a group of people, you are pushing your morals onto someone else.



I completely agree with your stance, but I'm just one for irony in discussion, so I'd like to point this out: *I dislike people telling other people how to behave, so I'm going to tell those people how to behave!*

Also, most of the discussion here devolved quite a while ago from the topic to criticizing Sylox's character. Strangely, I support this.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean I don't know what else to say since you've attacked all of my arguments.



Has it occured to you that maybe, just maybe, your arguments are fatally *flawed*?



Sylox said:


> I mean boy, you guys must want society to descend into a chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters b/c that's whats going to happen if its legalized.



Prostitution has been legal here in New Zealand since *2003*. 

<looks out window> No, no "chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters" out there. No mass orgies in the streets. Just normal suburbia.

I think you're talking out of your arse.


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

_Mayfurr there are people having sex for not children and not in the misomary position that must be stopped right now this instant at all costs. _It's national security. For the good of people. Or else the dead will become living and slavs will stop squatting.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

DONT YOU FUCKING THREATEN SLAVS NOT SQUATTING
THEY WILL SQUAT FOREVER
DONT YOU BREAK MY HEART


----------



## Kinharia (May 24, 2015)

As an Asexual I think you are all disgusting and should be ashamed of yourselves. So long as you're taxed for your sexual encounters I don't give a f- ^^


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Prostitution has been legal here in New Zealand since *2003*.
> 
> <looks out window> No, no "chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters" out there. No mass orgies in the streets. Just normal suburbia.
> 
> I think you're talking out of your arse.



Yeah, fundies like to do the whole "the sky is falling" thing about same-sex marriage, conveniently ignoring the fact that there are countries where it has been legal for over a decade.

Actually, there _was_, for a short time, an aspiring Dutch political party that wanted to legalize sex with children. Somehow, despite warnings from fundies that legalised same-sex marriage would make this inevitable, they didn't even manage to get the minimum number of required supporters before they would considered an official party, and were pretty much laughed off the stage.




Kinharia said:


> As an Asexual I think you are all disgusting and should be ashamed of yourselves. So long as you're taxed for your sexual encounters I don't give a f- ^^



Relevant.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> As an Asexual I think you are all disgusting and should be ashamed of yourselves. So long as you're taxed for your sexual encounters I don't give a f- ^^



[yt]L9Rv1aT-7rc[/yt]


----------



## Mayfurr (May 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> As an Asexual I think you are all disgusting and should be ashamed of yourselves. So long as you're taxed for your sexual encounters I don't give a f- ^^



_OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT NOTICE
To: All Male Taxpayers

Re: Notice of Increase of Tax Payment ( Form 1040 P)

The only thing the IRS has not taxed is your penis. This is due to the fact 40% of the time it is hanging around unemployed, 20% of the time it is pissed off, 30% of the time it is hard up, and 10% of the time it is in the hole. On top of this, it has two dependants and both are nuts.

Accordingly, starting January 1, 2016, your penis will be taxed according to size.

To determine your category, please consult the chart below and confirm this information on Page 2, Section 7, Line 3 of your standard 1040 form.

10-12 inches -- Luxury Tax $ 50.00
8-11 inches - Polo Tax $ 30.00
6-7 inches -- Privilege Tax $15.00
4-5 inches -- Nuisance Tax $ 5.00

Please note: Anyone under 4 inches is eligible for a refund. 
Males exceeding 12 inches must file for Capital Gains._


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

gibe me money


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> As an Asexual I think you are all disgusting and should be ashamed of yourselves. So long as you're taxed for your sexual encounters I don't give a f- ^^



Is that a banana in your pocket? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sylox said:
> 
> 
> > Its not affecting me, I just...idk. Its the sex part of it that I don't like.
> ...



Maybe that's the part he doesn't like?


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Maybe that's the part he doesn't like?



Exactly. I don't like the sex.



Mayfurr said:


> Has it occured to you that maybe, just maybe, your arguments are fatally *flawed*?



Probably, but I don't like to be wrong so I don't agree with what you're saying.



Mayfurr said:


> Prostitution has been legal here in New Zealand since *2003*.
> 
> <looks out window> No, no "chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters" out there. No mass orgies in the streets. Just normal suburbia.
> 
> I think you're talking out of your arse.



No, I'm talking about reality.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 24, 2015)

The entire concept of a moral argument based on religion is just stupid! Try using Somthing valid! Like idk... Maby Somthing tha't hasnt been used as a cover for the murder of hundreds of millions of people


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, I'm talking about reality.



You've been claiming this for the last 14 pages (interspersed with the occasional "this is just my opinion, stop challenging it").
Perhaps it's time to start supporting your claims?


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

silver_foxfang said:


> The entire concept of a moral argument based on religion is just stupid! Try using Somthing valid! Like idk... Maby Somthing tha't hasnt been used as a cover for the murder of hundreds of millions of people


 you speak truth. i hate when they use religion to push their ideal's and "moral" standings. if i want to have sex with 2 guys why should i be persecuted for this. morals were created by the fundamentalists to bend the weak minded to their own ideals of what right and wrong is. right and wrong is subjective.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

I don't know how to support my claims on this.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't know how to support my claims on this.



That's generally a good sign that they might not be correct.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Sooo...what should I do>=?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Sooo...what should I do>=?



Option 1: Find a way to support your arguments.
Option 2: Admit that you cannot, and change your position.
Option 3: Throw a temper tantrum and claim that your free speech is being oppressed.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

I can't support my argument b/c it's based around morality and that depends on the person and I'm not going to throw a tantrum over something that is trivial.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't support my argument b/c it's based around morality and that depends on the person and I'm not going to throw a tantrum over something that is trivial.



And why should we care what your moral position is?


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

I mean you shouldn't, I just think its wrong and immoral to have sex like that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean you shouldn't, I just think its wrong and immoral to have sex like that.



Tough titties if you do. This thread is (mostly) about the legality of prostitution, which has nothing to do with your feelings.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

But it shouldn't be legalized b/c its immoral.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

oh my god


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

This is going around in circles...


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

I mean I don't want to infringe on others rights, I just don't like it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

i wish for the sweet release of death


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Soooo...I can hate something w/o impressing my rights on others? That's not what I've learned from looking at the world.


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i wish for the sweet release of death


 murder suicide?


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Soooo...I can hate something w/o impressing my rights on others? That's not what I've learned from looking at the world.




You have the right to hate something if you think your reasons are fine.
Personnally, I'm going to go with Sylox in general. Prostitution is immoral, but shouldn't illegal, simply because women have the right to do whatever they want (unless it is already illegal, of course)


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Tough titties if you do. This thread is (mostly) about the legality of prostitution, which has nothing to do with your feelings.



Not the individuals', but certainly how the majority feels about it. 'They' say it's okay, it's okay. If 'they' say it's not, then it's not.

Question is, who's 'they'?


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Question is, who's 'they'?


  aliens


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Yes, legalize it! If a woman/man wants to use their body to profit, LET THEM! Make it safe and keep is professional for EVERYONE involved. It's the oldest know profession the world has and I don't think it's fair that people need to BE IN A RELATIONSHIP or w/e just to experience the joy of sex...and not everyone can travel to Thailand to have a GREAT time. Even IF you're in a relationship you probably don't have the option to get crazy with your SO and do the things you might be curious about! Prostitution makes all dreams come true.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

I'd rather a person be a really bad porn star than a good prostitute.

(Debate it! lol)


----------



## Croconaw (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Even IF you're in a relationship you probably don't have the option to get crazy with your SO and do the things you might be curious about! Prostitution makes all dreams come true.



Only something this batshit crazy would come out of the mouh of a furry. And the sad part is I can't tell if you're being serious or doing the trolling.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Ignore this


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Only something this batshit crazy would come out of the mouh of a furry. And the sad part is I can't tell if you're being serious or doing the trolling.



Even the trolls can't tell who is or isn't trolling anymore. The collapse of the Internet is nigh.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Really?? How old are you?


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Why are you so hateful and closed minded? What gives you the right to hate on something just because you don't agree with it?
> Do you feel the same way about same-sex marriage? How about _science_?* Do you believe your religion is better than everyone else's and that makes you right about all of your morals?*
> Your opinions your own but they are reactionary and make me sad. I hope you realize it someday and become a better person.



Chill out.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Only something this batshit crazy would come out of the mouh of a furry. And the sad part is I can't tell if you're being serious or doing the trolling.



:/ Obviously I've stepped into a very 1-sided argument...


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Why are you so hateful and closed minded? What gives you the right to hate on something just because you don't agree with it?
> Do you feel the same way about same-sex marriage? How about _science_? Do you believe your religion is better than everyone else's and that makes you right about all of your morals?
> Your opinions your own but they are reactionary and make me sad. I hope you realize it someday and become a better person.



An opinion stays an opinion, no matter how "opened" it is.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Chill out.



What killed the dinosaurs? *THE ICE AGE!!!* 

Also that tends to be the case for most religious ppl sad but true. lol


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> An opinion stays an opinion, no matter how "opened" it is.



Yeah, you're right. I was just getting a bit steamed reading through Sylox's retorts. Probably should not have even said anything but I guess I saw a bit of myself from 10+ years ago in the whole morality argument. :/ Had a lot of religious influence on me growing up....wasn't a good time.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What killed the dinosaurs? *THE ICE AGE!!!*
> 
> Also that tends to be the case for most religious ppl sad but true. lol



It's sorta preached, so yeah, "REVERENDS, STOP PREACHING FEEL-GOODS".

*P.S. That color is fucking horrendous. *


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 24, 2015)

Whether you like it or not, prostitution ain't going anywhere, and you might as well accept that.

I've learned a lot from this thread about legality (you know, I never actually knew prostitution was illegal in the States... I still don't know if it is where I live) and all the benefits surrounding that.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Only something this batshit crazy would come out of the mouh of a furry. And the sad part is I can't tell if you're being serious or doing the trolling.



I'm not sure why you would assume I'm a furry based off that....I like sex and I like having fun and I'm empathetic. :/ Why is that bad?


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Yeah, you're right. I was just getting a bit steamed reading through Sylox's retorts. Probably should not have even said anything but I guess I saw a bit of myself from 10+ years ago in the whole morality argument. :/ Had a lot of religious influence on me growing up....wasn't a good time.



A few years ago, I was influenced by religion AND homophobia. Just going back to read my texts from myself on Facebook makes me sick. Fortunately, I've learnt to understand gays a couple of months ago. That's for the best, considering I'm now in one of the most open-minded fandoms. Also because I'm more than probably gay by now. Still have to verify it for good, though.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What killed the dinosaurs? *THE ICE AGE!!!*



I read that in Arnold Schwarzenegger's voice...



PheonixDragon said:


> A few years ago, I was influenced by religion AND homophobia. Just going back to read my texts from myself on Facebook makes me sick. Fortunately, I've learnt to understand gays a couple of months ago. That's for the best, considering I'm now in one of the most open-minded fandoms. Also because I'm more than probably gay by now. Still have to verify it for good, though.



I can help you with that, if you'd like...


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I can help you with that, if you'd like...



What do you mean? :/


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> What do you mean? :/



That means exactly what you think it means. ;P


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> What do you mean? :/



It means he's gonna have to go through months of training and psychological tests. 

He's headed for your anus.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> A few years ago, I was influenced by religion AND homophobia. Just going back to read my texts from myself on Facebook makes me sick. Fortunately, I've learnt to understand gays a couple of months ago. That's for the best, considering I'm now in one of the most open-minded fandoms. Also because I'm more than probably gay by now. Still have to verify it for good, though.



Completely understand. Religion, homophobia, racism, all the bad stuff was a big part of my childhood and now I try to be none of those things. But since we're in a discussion I thought the whole point was having a conversation about opinions...even if we all don't agree, I'd like the opportunity to attempt to change them and I encourage anyone to do the same for me.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> That means exactly what you think it means. ;P



With someone that I first talked to 2 days ago on a Furry forum?
Nope, *Unless you have 2 murrsuits :V*


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> With someone that I first talked to 2 days ago on a Furry forum?
> Nope, *Unless you have 2 murrsuits :V*



Well I was gonna save the kinky stuff for at least the second date, but if you insist...


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Well I was gonna save the kinky stuff for at least the second date, but if you insist...



You'd like it, admit it.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Why are you so hateful and closed minded?



It's a long story.



> Do you feel the same way about same-sex marriage?



Nope, I'm a huge supporter of it. 



> How about _science_?



Would've been my field of choice if not for my failings in math.



> Do you believe your religion is better than everyone else's and that makes you right about all of your morals?



I'm no longer religious.



> Your opinions your own but they are reactionary and make me sad. I hope you realize it someday and become a better person.



I fail to see how my views are reactionary and nobody else on here would agree with you, so...


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Why are you so hateful and closed minded? What gives you the right to hate on something just because you don't agree with it?
> Do you feel the same way about same-sex marriage? How about _science_? Do you believe your religion is better than everyone else's and that makes you right about all of your morals?
> Your opinions your own but they are reactionary and make me sad. I hope you realize it someday and become a better person.


one thing i have learned since i started posting here is ignore sylox. it has kept me sane learn this rule and your sanity will be spared


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's a long story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...well ok then. My bad and I'm sorry for blowing up. I take it back! 



ShioBear said:


> one thing i have learned since i started posting  here is ignore sylox. it has kept me sane learn this rule and your  sanity will be spared


I don't really want to ignore anyone unless their communication is straight up hurtful...but thanks for the advice anyway. I'm still rather new to the forums despite how old my account is.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> one thing i have learned since i started posting here is ignore sylox. it has kept me sane learn this rule and your sanity will be spared



Sylox was just stating and defending his opinions about the subject there, without insulting anyone directly, *like a good politician should do so.*


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> You'd like it, admit it.



You know I do. ;P


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Ahh fack, I am actually really sorry and I hope you can forgive me, Sylox....I totally read something you had posted waaaay earlier in the thread and took it literally. >_> thought I was caught up on the right page at the time.
Aug, sorry, that was all completely uncalled for. I'm a shit.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You know I do. ;P



Pedophilia is bad. :V


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Pedophilia is bad. :V



The age of consent in Canada is 16...


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The age of consent in Canada is 16...



*I'm 14.*


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> *I'm 14.*



14 is close to 15. But 15 is close to 16. 16 is like 18. But hot damn, 18 is 85% of 21.

Ur like 21 rite?


----------



## Zop (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> 14 is close to 15. But 15 is close to 16. 16 is like 18. But hot damn, 18 is 85% of 21.
> 
> Ur like 21 rite?



Yeah or I'm guessing he is like 14.5, so we can round it up to 15, and 15 can be rounded up to 20. Either way you look at it, we're good.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

is there afterlife sfter death?
is it just quiet and serene darkess?
is it hell?
does it matter in the end? either would be better than what im currently experiencing
please, if there is a god he is torturing me by allowing me to continue existing
please kill me
please
i want to die
i want to die
i want to die


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

In the world of intellectuals and progressive thinking, morals are backed by logical reasoning and valid sources of information. 


Sylox provides neither. And when you press him to provide either, he gets frustated. States it's simply his morals. Morals with neither logical nor informative reasoning. "Because he said so." This is a man who wants to be US Senator. 

Look, look and weep. This is the petson who wants to run our country. And god help us, he perfectly fits the role before him in the very worst way.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Zop said:


> Yeah or I'm guessing he is like 14.5, so we can round it up to 15, and 15 can be rounded up to 20. Either way you look at it, we're good.


Well, if seen like that....


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

I don't appreciate the attacks against my character, so quit it.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> *I'm 14.*



I can wait two years. Plus then I'll be legal in the U.S. too. ;P


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't appreciate the attacks against my character, so quit it.



They are accurate conclusions of your character, child. You've shown the type of intellectual you are, or are not, rather. The truth hurts. Maybe you should change it. Maybe you won't. Who knows.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I can wait two years. Plus then I'll be legal in the U.S. too. ;P



Tell me you're kidding right now.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Tell me you're kidding right now.



Depends on what part you think I'm kidding about. Do you mean the "I want to have frantic gay sex with you" part or the "I'm 16" part?


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Whatever Red, you just love slandering me with falsehoods. These are not true at all.


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't appreciate the attacks against my character, so quit it.



your ignorant and closed minded and when you get backed into a corner by logic you try and play it off. its tiresome and your arguments lead  you in a circle. if you don't like it then open your eyes and change your bullshit.  red is right


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Depends on what part you think I'm kidding about. Do you mean the "I want to have frantic gay sex with you" part or the "I'm 16" part?



*Both.*


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> *Both.*



I really am 16, but whether or not I actually want to engage in frantic gay sex with you depends on what you look like.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> your ignorant and closed minded and when you get backed into a corner by logic you try and play it off. its tiresome and your arguments lead  you in a circle. if you don't like it then open your eyes and change your bullshit.  red is right



That's an opinion not a fact.


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whatever Red, you just love slandering me with falsehoods. These are not true at all.



Sure, brush it off. It's what you've always done. Brush off the facts. Brush off the logic. Brush off the discussion. Brush off the reasoning. You're very good at it. It seems to have done you well. Why let me, just some ol' forum fool tell you otherwise? 

Yes, yes, brush it all off. Brush it off until the day you die along wondering why no one seems to particularly care for you. It's a curse, Sylox. Your mind is a toxic curse to your life unless you change it otherwise. All those neurons. Wasted so you can say, "I dont care how biased or illogical I am, it's what I _believe_. 

Hmmm yes. 
I think I'll go get breakfast now. It's a beautiful evening. I have a good long night of work ahead of me. It's not so bad. It really isn't, all in all. I posses the ability to learn and change my ways of thought for the better. I've only just realized how grand of a gift it is. Today really isn't that bad.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's an opinion not a fact.



Sylox, I rarely flat-out tell someone they're wrong, but it needs to be said: you're wrong. You've demonstrated several times before that you don't know why you think the way you do and that you can't defend your opinions in a reasonable, logical way. You've even stated that you think some of your opinions are wrong but you refuse to change them because you don't like being wrong. Simply ignoring the fact that you are wrong does not change the fact that you are wrong. I like you personally, but Jesus, dude, do you even read the shit you type half the time?


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I really am 16, but whether or not I actually want to engage in frantic gay sex with you depends on what you look like.



Who cares of appearance if you got murrsuits to hide it ?
Where do you live, then? :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

DOES THIS LOOK LIKE GAIA ONLINE TO YOU GUYS
GO ON
GET
GO ON GET OUT OF HERE
GET


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Sure, brush it off. It's what you've always done. Brush off the facts. Brush off the logic. Brush off the discussion. Brush off the reasoning. You're very good at it. It seems to have done you well. Why let me, just some ol' forum fool tell you otherwise?
> 
> Yes, yes, brush it all off. Brush it off until the day you die along wondering why no one seems to particularly care for you. It's a curse, Sylox. Your mind is a toxic curse to your life unless you change it otherwise. All those neurons. Wasted so you can say, "I dont care how biased or illogical I am, it's what I _believe_.
> 
> ...



I don't say this lightly but...he's just a retard, Red. Why you put so much hope into his posts I'll never know. He's never going play fair or by the rules the rest of us faf'ers do. 

Just ignore him like we do Darryl.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't say this lightly but...he's just a retard, Red.




Who the fuck are you calling a retard? You got something smart to say, be a man and say it to my face.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> DOES THIS LOOK LIKE GAIA ONLINE TO YOU GUYS
> GO ON
> GET
> GO ON GET OUT OF HERE
> GET



It seems to have got from a joke to something bigger. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> It seems to have got from a joke to something bigger. :V



ill slap the shit outta you and your boyfriend, im not above smacking minors
go on, git


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't say this lightly but...he's just a retard, Red. Why you put so much hope into his posts I'll never know. He's never going play fair or by the rules the rest of us faf'ers do.
> 
> Just ignore him like we do Darryl.



I began to show concern once I realized he was aspiring to be a leader in our country. I put hope into him because I put hope into most everyone, at least for a little while. 

But you're right. It's honestly time to clear my head of this nonsense.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> ill slap the shit outta you and your boyfriend, im not above smacking minors
> go on, git



Tell me you know ":V" means sarcasm.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I began to show concern once I realized he was aspiring to be a leader in our country.



Really? That's when I lost it completely. Lmao.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Tell me you know ":V" means sarcasm.



does this hand look like it knows what sarcasm is
does it


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> does this hand look like it knows what sarcasm is
> does it



Meh, depends on the brain which controls it.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> does this hand look like it knows what sarcasm is
> does it



You don't want to get slapped with that hand. Trust me, I know where it's been.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> does this hand look like it knows what sarcasm is
> does it


Yus. :3


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Sylox, I rarely flat-out tell someone they're wrong, but it needs to be said: you're wrong. You've demonstrated several times before that you don't know why you think the way you do and that you can't defend your opinions in a reasonable, logical way. You've even stated that you think some of your opinions are wrong but you refuse to change them because you don't like being wrong. Simply ignoring the fact that you are wrong does not change the fact that you are wrong. I like you personally, but Jesus, dude, do you even read the shit you type half the time?



Nope. I really don't read the shit I post. It just pops into my head and I put it down w/o a second thought.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nope. I really don't read the shit I post. It just pops into my head and I put it down w/o a second thought.



You may want to process you sub conscience thought before writing it anywhere.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nope. I really don't read the shit I post. It just pops into my head and I put it down w/o a second thought.



Well there's your problem.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

good, two people know their place
sylox
you want some of this hand


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> good, two people know their place
> sylox
> you want some of this hand



Can I have some of your hand, Daddy?


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Can I have some of your hand, Daddy?



Gotta keep that Pimp Hand strong, Volk.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Can I have some of your hand, Daddy?


slaps are free for you
double slaps tonight for calling me daddy


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nope. I really don't read the shit I post. It just pops into my head and I put it down w/o a second thought.


do us a favor never and i mean NEVER run for office anywhere ever. we have enough wack ass fucks in governments across the globe.  you must sit on the toilet upside down shoulders on the bowl. you talk out your ass and you shit constantly through your mouth hole. time to close it.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You don't want to get slapped with that hand. Trust me, I know where it's been.



I think it is only on FaF that I can do sarcasm with an American and a... Russian? About frantic gay sex, "hand exploration"  and murrsuits .


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I think it is only on FaF that I can do sarcasm with an American and a... Russian? About frantic gay sex, "hand exploration"  and murrsuits .



We're a culturally diverse bunch of furverts, you would never find our like anywhere else on the 'net.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> We're a culturally diverse bunch of furverts, you would our like anywhere else on the 'net.



Yup.


----------



## Sylox (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> do us a favor never and i mean NEVER run for office anywhere ever. we have enough wack ass fucks in governments across the globe.  you must sit on the toilet upside down shoulders on the bowl. you talk out your ass and you shit constantly through your mouth hole. time to close it.



Your opinion is invalid and offensive.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

talk about prostitutions


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> do us a favor never and i mean NEVER run for office anywhere ever. we have enough wack ass fucks in governments across the globe.  you must sit on the toilet upside down shoulders on the bowl. you talk out your ass and you shit constantly through your mouth hole. time to close it.



That was seriously offensive for him. When did he offended you in the thread?  Never. So, don't insult him for what he thinks, no matter it is close-minded or not.


----------



## Zop (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> talk about prostitutions


Well I am all for paying for sex without getting busted, but legalizing prostitution might allow prostitutes to ask for fair wages.

I'm just so torn.


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

prostitutes get pay way more than min wage
like hundreds of times more


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> prostitutes get pay way more than min wage
> like hundreds of times more



Are we talking per hour for 1 hour?


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> prostitutes get pay way more than min wage
> like hundreds of times more



And it's not fair to the rest of us wage-slaves. :V


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> prostitutes get pay way more than min wage
> like hundreds of times more


I'm sure the price would drop slightly if it were less dangerous and legal


----------



## Zop (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> prostitutes get pay way more than min wage
> like hundreds of times more


what? that's outrageous!

the amount prostitutes make is too damn high

should be able to pay them in peanuts


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Zop said:


> should be able to pay them in peanuts



Pun intended. Or nah?


----------



## Zop (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Pun intended. Or nah?


Yeh!


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

average is hundreds for one fuck


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> average is hundreds for one fuck



I mean that seems fair to me. :/
Also found this: http://www.therichest.com/business/strippers-and-their-salaries/ 
Not a prostitute but stripping was the next best thing I could legally compare it to. read & cry


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> I mean that seems fair to me. :/
> Also found this: http://www.therichest.com/business/strippers-and-their-salaries/
> Not a prostitute but stripping was the next best thing I could legally compare it to. read & cry



told you 
you can fuck multiple people in one night and easily make over $1000


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Your opinion is invalid and offensive.



your existence is invalid and offensive


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> your existence is invalid and offensive


What was that?
Im sorry
Say that again
I thought i said to talk about prostitution

What was that Shio *Grabs shirt*


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> your existence is invalid and offensive



Chill bro. You're asking for a one way ticket to banville.


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Chill bro. You're asking for a one way ticket to banville.



uhhg yeah i know :/ uhhg just drives me insane.......................

anyways yes blahh on prostitutes!
it would really be way better to have a legal and clean environment for the practice.  regardless of what anyone thinks it isnt going away and we should just clean it up a bit.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Chill bro. You're asking for a one way ticket to banville.



Second this or I will pay Clayton to slap you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

I can't wait til I take the faf throne...then the bans will sweet and full of rage. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I can't wait til I take the faf throne...then the bans will sweet and full of rage. :V



Hold a party and kill all the mods.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

Ozriel said:


> Hold a party and kill all the mods.



I will be known as the Walder Frey of FaF then. :V


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I will be known as the Walder Frey of FaF then. :V



So that makes me... Roose Bolton?


----------



## Volkodav (May 24, 2015)

i just want to have sex so bad



Astrium said:


> So that makes me... Roose Bolton?



i want to be ramsay


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

This whole thread is an example of what happens when people believe morals are just subjective opinions.

Hey, kids, want me to get you tickets to Thailand? Age of consent is something like 12 there, and you can get a cute ladyboy to help you out too. Let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Croconaw (May 24, 2015)

New FAF: Because old FaF of shit posting and edgy trolling doesn't quite compare to teenagers grandstanding other teenagers with cool kid insults like poo poo head and fart breathe.



This thread has been a real pleasure to read.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> New FAF: Because old FaF of shit posting and edgy trolling doesn't quite compare to teenagers grandstanding other teenagers with cool kid insults like poo poo head and fart breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been a real pleasure to read.



Show us some of that grade A shitposting, Croc. At this point, it's your duty.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> New FAF: Because old FaF of shit posting and edgy trolling doesn't quite compare to teenagers grandstanding other teenagers with cool kid insults like poo poo head and fart breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been a real pleasure to read.



Just like Old and New Youtube really.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Probably, but I don't like to be wrong so I don't agree with what you're saying.


Tough. Facts don't care about if "you don't like to be wrong". Build a bridge and get over it.



Sylox said:


> No, I'm talking about reality.


So my living in a country that has had legalised prostitution for around a *decade* and observing the lack of a "chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters" around me on a day-to-day basis _isn't reality_? And your ill-informed rambling _is_ "reality"?

Sylox, what colour is the sky in *your* reality? Because your reality isn't the same one the rest of the forum inhabits.


----------



## ShioBear (May 26, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> Tough. Facts don't care about if "you don't like to be wrong". Build a bridge and get over it.
> 
> 
> So my living in a country that has had legalised prostitution for around a *decade* and observing the lack of a "chaotic state where sex is the only thing that matters" around me on a day-to-day basis _isn't reality_? And your ill-informed rambling _is_ "reality"?
> ...


DAYUM! pwn'd!!!


----------



## Lomberdia (May 26, 2015)

Legalize hookers and drugs please. I'm tired of seeing people in dark alleys pushing nose candy and making me feel all nervous about they might shoot or stab me for witnessing their dirty deeds. If it was legal, they could do all that stuff in the broad daylight and not care. We have legal cigs and alcohol...why not legalize other drugs too. People will be addicted to it regardless and making it legal doesn't magically make the negatives go away. 

It's their body and if they wanna do crack, they should be able to legally in and out of public eyes. I really feel legalizing things is a all or nothing type of venture. Using the argument "Its my body and I'll do what I want with it. Its my rightz" really is pretty shitty. Okay, you do that. Legalize all drugs, legalize everything as long you don't tress pass on another person's rights. So, the world is now clothing optional! Go streakers go! 

PS: I would actually love a clothing optional world. I mean, I'm a guy and I walk around half naked all the time in the summer but nothing beats walking around fully naked with the nice breeze between your knees~. Plus ladies can walk around naked too so theres another plus. Only draw back is having to see blubber people and those nasty women who willingly bleed over stuff during their period but oh well, we can shame them to make them put cloths on. Not like cloths stop rape or anything anyway! The human body should be shared! Not made to be ashamed of or something taboo! #propublicnudity


----------



## JegoLego (May 27, 2015)

*frowns* why do we gotta pick on each other? *sniffs* cant we just get along? i hate seeing people get ganged up on, whether they deserve it or not...



Lomberdia said:


> PS: I would actually love a clothing optional world. I mean, I'm a guy and I walk around half naked all the time in the summer but nothing beats walking around fully naked with the nice breeze between your knees~. Plus ladies can walk around naked too so theres another plus. Only draw back is having to see blubber people and those nasty women who willingly bleed over stuff during their period but oh well, we can shame them to make them put cloths on. Not like cloths stop rape or anything anyway! The human body should be shared! Not made to be ashamed of or something taboo! #propublicnudity



I'd be afraid of getting a random boner in public...


----------



## Rassah (May 27, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I'd be afraid of getting a random boner in public...



Well, they do say that 90% of all communication is nonverbal. A boner would just be another part of communication, and may actually clarify things a bit.


----------



## Machine (May 27, 2015)

i return and what even is this

Is this a really elaborate troll thread?


----------



## Swift Shadowfire (May 27, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> Legalize hookers and drugs please. I'm tired of seeing people in dark alleys pushing nose candy and making me feel all nervous about they might shoot or stab me for witnessing their dirty deeds. If it was legal, they could do all that stuff in the broad daylight and not care. We have legal cigs and alcohol...why not legalize other drugs too. People will be addicted to it regardless and making it legal doesn't magically make the negatives go away.
> 
> It's their body and if they wanna do crack, they should be able to legally in and out of public eyes. I really feel legalizing things is a all or nothing type of venture. Using the argument "Its my body and I'll do what I want with it. Its my rightz" really is pretty shitty. Okay, you do that. Legalize all drugs, legalize everything as long you don't tress pass on another person's rights. So, the world is now clothing optional! Go streakers go!
> 
> PS: I would actually love a clothing optional world. I mean, I'm a guy and I walk around half naked all the time in the summer but nothing beats walking around fully naked with the nice breeze between your knees~. Plus ladies can walk around naked too so theres another plus. Only draw back is having to see blubber people and those nasty women who willingly bleed over stuff during their period but oh well, we can shame them to make them put cloths on. Not like cloths stop rape or anything anyway! The human body should be shared! Not made to be ashamed of or something taboo! #propublicnudity



 #dumbideabutwhatever


----------



## Rassah (May 27, 2015)

Swift Shadowfire said:


> #dumbideabutwhatever



#uselessreplybutnoonecares


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 29, 2015)

This isn't a troll thread! i didn't think it would be this big. In fact even the thought that people appose the bodily rights of others in a first world country is sad!


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

I think prostitution should be handled like weed. Legally but regulated. Look lets face facts paying for it has been around since the dark times, and its not just gonna go away because its illegal, same with weed. In at least parts of Canada regulated prostitution is legal. What's that mean? It means they pay tax's, it means they NEED frequent check-ups at doctors to prevent the spread of STD's, it means governments keep an eye out of illegal activity. What else does this mean? It means should somebody become the victim of stalking then that they can go to the police and have it dealt with and that because its no longer illegal its not backing up the justice system where we're trying to charge murders and all other sick or disturbed individuals for their crimes and that prisons arent filling up because of paid sex.

As for drugs well look to Denmark, most drugs are blatantly legal and you can buy anywhere. And their drug abuse rate is down because of it, heck remember Prohibition in school?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

here is documentary about sex work in canada

[yt]S5fXBN80mxs[/yt]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes it should be legal and there should be protection for sex workers. As long as both parties are consenting ? What business of it is yours or mine ?


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> Yes it should be legal and there should be protection for sex workers. As long as both parties are consenting ? What business of it is yours or mine ?



Do you support 15 year olds prostituting themselves? At that point they can make rational decisions about their body.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> Yes it should be legal and there should be protection for sex workers. As long as both parties are consenting ? What business of it is yours or mine ?



i think this is literally the only time ive ever agreed with you on something


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Age of consent is a whole other hot potato really. In Japan I think the age of consent is 13 but in North America its 16. I agree if both parties consent sure but as for age of consent debate I really dont know what to say, and before you argue the age of consent being 16 it technically is our age of consent however legally obviously a 40 year old cant bang a 16 year old. Im not entirely sure how all that works. Theirs also the issue kids do have sex before the age of even 16 so it a really big cultural and opinion jumble there.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Im going to have to sit down and watch that all the way through, thanks for the vid. 





Volkodav said:


> here is documentary about sex work in canada
> 
> [yt]S5fXBN80mxs[/yt]


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

I mean in Thailand its legal for a 40 year old to bang a 12 year old and it seems to me those who support legalizing prostitution want that for us.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I mean in Thailand its legal for a 40 year old to bang a 12 year old and it seems to me those who support legalizing prostitution want that for us.



Seriously???
WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE LEGALIZATION OF PROSTITUTION FOR PEOPLE 18+


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Not quite, maybe some, I mean hey I don't know everyone's intent. What's actually desired, at least I think for most anyways, is more the right to legally sell sex, which can be attributed to a service. By a legally aged individual. When people say "If both consent whats the problem" they mean "If its legal and nobody is getting take advantage of, and nobody is getting hurt by this then why make it a problem"





Sylox said:


> I mean in Thailand its legal for a 40 year old to bang a 12 year old and it seems to me those who support legalizing prostitution want that for us.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

I honestly think that it goes without saying that when we say "as long as both consent and nobody is taken advantage of", that we're referring to two adults.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

I know, I'm just saying its true over there. I mean I don't give a fuck what you do, it aint my business, but fuck me I don't want an AIDS/HIV/STD epidemic which will likely happen if its legalized. I have moved to a more neutral, on the fence view from my staunchly opposed viewpoint.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

Prostitution should be legal, period. 
Age of consent should be puberty, although with some stipulations like if one or both people are younger than 16 then they can't be more than 3 years apart, or something.

@Sylox: With legalization comes protection and regulation. Prostitutes would have stronger competition which means only the cleanest vaginas and penises would be raking in the bucks. Also if you don't want STDs you can choose not to have sex.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Fair enough but like I said, its got to be regulated. Like "Hey you haven't show up to your examination, license revoked until you do" sort of thing is implied. You have a serious STD? No license for you. Still doing it? Bam jail time because you put somebodies life at risk. What if the customer has one but wont say? Well naturally any sex worker wouldnt want that so logic would demand wrapping it or your life is at risk. Honestly that should be the mentality anyways even for non sex workers unless you want a weird grandma who ask's your significant other if they have any.  





Sylox said:


> I know, I'm just saying its true over there. I mean I don't give a fuck what you do, it aint my business, but fuck me I don't want an AIDS/HIV/STD epidemic which will likely happen if its legalized. I have moved to a more neutral, on the fence view from my staunchly opposed viewpoint.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Age of consent should be puberty, although with some stipulations like if one or both people are younger than 16 then they can't be more than 3 years apart, or something.



okay
NO
NO
STOP THIS


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Puberty is a bit of a stretch there. Everyone hits it at different times so its harder to regulate.  





Cocobanana said:


> Prostitution should be legal, period.
> Age of consent should be puberty, although with some stipulations like if one or both people are younger than 16 then they can't be more than 3 years apart, or something.
> 
> @Sylox: With legalization comes protection and regulation. Prostitutes would have stronger competition which means only the cleanest vaginas and penises would be raking in the bucks. Also if you don't want STDs you can choose not to have sex.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

Iceeat said:


> Puberty is a bit of a stretch there. Everyone hits it at different times so its harder to regulate.



There would have to be proof that both parties were post-pubescent. That being said, it is unlikely that a couple of 14 or 15 year olds fooling around behind the school after hours are going to get the police called on them and end up in court, but on the rare off chance that happens the law should protect them.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Typically what you describing wouldnt land then in court anyways. Saying the age of consent is puberty exposes, say a 9 year old to the sex industry as puberty is coming earlier and earlier for kids now for reasons that again are speculated. Not to mention with how slow court justice works by the time that proof is provided it could be 3 years after the offense is done and the proof is void. 





Cocobanana said:


> There would have to be proof that both parties were post-pubescent. That being said, it is unlikely that a couple of 14 or 15 year olds fooling around behind the school after hours are going to get the police called on them and end up in court, but on the rare off chance that happens the law should protect them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to blow my brains out
I am not going to come back to this thread to have a good convo with yall if this is what i have to fucking read

"That being said, it is unlikely that a couple of 14 or 15 year olds  fooling around behind the school after hours are going to get the police  called on them and end up in court,"
THEY DO, AND THEY'RE ALMOST ALWAYS TRIED AS ADULTS. THEY GET HIT WITH "STATUTORY RAPE"


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I want to blow my brains out
> I am not going to come back to this thread to have a good convo with yall if this is what i have to fucking read
> 
> "That being said, it is unlikely that a couple of 14 or 15 year olds  fooling around behind the school after hours are going to get the police  called on them and end up in court,"
> THEY DO, AND THEY'RE ALMOST ALWAYS TRIED AS ADULTS. THEY GET HIT WITH "STATUTORY RAPE"



Well that's bullshit. If they know what sex is and have the fluids to prove it then let them play on the water slide, jeez.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

K yknow what no im not reading this shit anymore goodbye


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm curious to see how the U.S. would regulate prostitution when its impossible to keep tabs on the thousands of prostitutes in this country.




Cocobanana said:


> Well that's bullshit. If they know what sex is and have the fluids to prove it then let them play on the water slide, jeez.



By that logic its okay for a 11 year old to have sex with a 45 year old if they know what sex is.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

The whole licensing system could work, I'd image you could use the driver license idea as a base from that and alter as needed. Out of all the things in it to ban for sure Id say Soliciting would certainly be the one, nobody want to be pestered about something like that after all.  





Sylox said:


> I'm curious to see how the U.S. would regulate prostitution when its impossible to keep tabs on the thousands of prostitutes in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic its okay for a 11 year old to have sex with a 45 year old if they know what sex is.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm okay with legalization of prostitution, so long as your 18+ 

Definitely not when you hit age of consent. Thats just all kinds of trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm curious to see how the U.S. would regulate prostitution when its impossible to keep tabs on the thousands of prostitutes in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic its okay for a 11 year old to have sex with a 45 year old if they know what sex is.



Actually no, I said in an earlier post that if both parties are below a certain age then they can only be a few years apart from each other.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

so presumably if two 8 year olds knew about sex, you'd be okay with them doing it? That's nasty.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> so presumably if two 8 year olds knew about sex, you'd be okay with them doing it? That's nasty.



If there are two eight year olds who have both went through puberty, know each other, and want to fool around, more power to them. However, I think you missed the part where I talked about how both of them (or all of them, in an orgy scenario) need to have gone through puberty.

Also, instead of jumping to conclusions and then calling my opinion nasty, maybe you should wait to hear the answers to your questions.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

Ehh thats something I do alot of is jump to conclusions.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

THIS GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH PROPSTITUITION BEING LEGALIZED FOR ADULS


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ehh thats something I do alot of is jump to conclusions.



That, and not listening to anyone because you never want to be wrong as you think being wrong is "weak".
So frankly, why do you bother?


----------



## pheonixbat (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the issue is when you'e too young you make stupid decisions and sex could be one of those stupid decisions. Sex is an adult matter, and that's that. I agree there should be sex education early on but not the actual act on it.


A regulated prostitution could make it safer just like legalizing marijuana can make it safer without it dangerously being laced with stuff.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

Mayfurr said:


> That, and not listening to anyone because you never want to be wrong as you think being wrong is "weak".
> So frankly, why do you bother?



Because its a free country


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because its a free country



Unless you want to be a prostitute, right?


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Unless you want to be a prostitute, right?



I mean I agree with you, I just don't know how I feel about legalization. It has its pros and cons and I'm on the fence about it. I'd sure like to know more about regulating this as well as taxing it. What I don't want are little remarks like yours which just prove how immature you are in a failed attempt to make me mad.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm curious to see how the U.S. would regulate prostitution when its impossible to keep tabs on the thousands of prostitutes in this country.



Maybe Sylox if you are actually curious you could read up into how prostitution is legalized in various other countries.  Legalization of prostitution is not some bizarre alien concept that has never been tried before.  There are examples from around the world with varying degrees of regulation to look at.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What I don't want are little remarks like yours which just prove how immature you are in a failed attempt to make me mad.



And I want a magical unicorn. Guess we are both out of luck.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> .................. Prostitution is immoral and encourages men to cheat on their spouse..........................



I totally agree with this part of the argument. AND legalizing it won't stop the STDs, the pimps, the crime, ect.....there some that would do it "off the books".


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> If there are two eight year olds who have both went through puberty, know each other, and want to fool around, more power to them. However, I think you missed the part where I talked about how both of them (or all of them, in an orgy scenario) need to have gone through puberty.
> 
> Also, instead of jumping to conclusions and then calling my opinion nasty, maybe you should wait to hear the answers to your questions.



The thing is that puberty doesn't always happen at 13-18 for kids. Sometimes you have puberty happen to 8 year olds. With girls, sometimes you get "late bloomers" that have their periods when they are close to 20 years old. So puberty wouldn't work.



nightwolf1974 said:


> I totally agree with this part of the argument. AND legalizing it won't stop the STDs, the pimps, the crime, ect.....there some that would do it "off the books".



Here's the thing: If you have regulations, then yes it will stop the violent crimes. Prostitutes now can go to the police and the pimps will know that. It would also push a focus to human trafficking, which a lot of sex workers come from countries like Russia and Mexico. 

STDs are preventable by using protection. By regulating it, you can also have sex workers use protection and  access other services to treat them.

And if your spouse cheats on you with a hooker regardless if it is legal or not, then your spouse is a scumbag and it has nothing to do with the availability of hookers.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't like something so nobody else should be allowed to partake.
Wahhh immoral
People should only have sex with me.

"It's immoral" is not an argument against prostitution. Next.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't like something so nobody else should be allowed to partake.
> Wahhh immoral
> People should only have sex with me.
> 
> "It's immoral" is not an argument against prostitution. Next.



Agreed. Smoking could be seen as immoral, as well as drinking, and prostitution and "encourage" bad behavior but at the end of the day, its your choice if you want to partake in those activities.

If prostitution becomes legal, and you are against prostitution all together and never want to be a part of it, why should you worry about it getting legalized so that other people can enjoy that service?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol agreed
if your gf/bf is "encouraged" by it being legal, theyve actually been having those desires for a lobg time and yall need to rethink your relationship


----------



## Sylox (Jul 8, 2015)

nightwolf1974 said:


> I totally agree with this part of the argument. AND legalizing it won't stop the STDs, the pimps, the crime, ect.....there some that would do it "off the books".



That was an ignorant, knee-jerk opinion that I no longer subscribe too and neither should you. What folks do in their private time is their business and I shouldn't be worried about it if they're not bothering me. Besides, who am I to judge on morality? Its all subjective anyway.


----------

